#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-05-28
<wangerin1> Hej buddig - skulle du ikke til møde?
<buddig> jo, er det ikke om lidt ?
<wangerin1> buddig: fsfe
<wangerin1> Men ellers jo
<buddig> fsfe er vist udsat pga. pinsen - 
<wangerin1> ok har bare ikke set udsættelsen
<wangerin1> - tvært imod
<buddig> Men jeg skulle gerne være mere nærværende end jeg var til sidste møde
<wangerin1> "mit" ppunkt på dagordnen skal helst flyttes så sent hen som muligt - sidder på motorvejen og får læst  kanalen op.
<buddig> wangerin1, er du på vej til fsfe møde, o var det ikke flyttet alligevel ? 
<wangerin1> buddig nej 
<wangerin1> er ikke på vej
<Momsemor> Test
<pixiarvai> hey Momsemor 
<wangerin1> det er hul momsemor
<buddig> Hej Jannie
<nicky441> Ser ud til at der er lidt mandefald i dag
<Momsemor> SÃ¥ er jeg vist landet det rigtige sted :-D
<pixiarvai> heh
<Momsemor> Hej med jer...
<nicky441> Jamen goddag goddag :)
<pixiarvai> nogle der har set sbc?
<nicky441> Næh
<nicky441> Skal vi vente 2 min mere inden vi starter?
<Momsemor> +1
<wangerin1> +
<pixiarvai> +1
<buddig> sbc er sidst set på forumet 27. maj 2012, 19:18 håber han er i god behold.
<pixiarvai> buddig, han er ikke så aktiv i forum generelt, så mon ikke at alt er vel :)
<wangerin1> solen kan være hård ;-)
<Momsemor> Der kommer han ;-)
<nicky441> Yes!
<sbc> Hejsa :)
<nicky441> Velkommen til :)
<sbc> Undskyld jeg lige kommer lidt for sent - er lige kommet ind af døren. Er mødet gået igang?
<nicky441> Vi ventede på dig
<Momsemor> niks
<pixiarvai> vi ventede pænt
<sbc> Det skulle i ikke have gjort, men ok :)
<sbc> Så vil jeg da sætte os igang!
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden her:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/423/detail/
<buddig> vi var bekymrede mens vi ventede
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc> Hej og velkommen
<wangerin1> "mit" ppunkt på dagordnen skal helst flyttes så sent hen som muligt - sidder på motorvejen og får læst  kanalen op.
<sbc> Hej alle - jeg er (forsinket) søren fra købehnavh.
<pixiarvai> christian arvai. 37 år. holeby. forum-red
<sbc> wangerin: Så foreslår jeg at vi tager det, så snart vi har klaret ordstyrer og referent
<pixiarvai> og kasserer hehe
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen, Helsingør. Forum-admin og supplant her
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, Hadsten, 53 år og medlem af bestyrelsen
<Danielsp> Daniel Stuhr Petersen - 15 år - Sønderborg - Medlem af Alslug 
<sbc> Hvis der er flere, så må de lige råbe op. Næste punkt:
<buddig> Henning Buddig, Thorsager 61 år
<sbc> Valg af ordstyrer og referent
 * sbc skal gerne gøre begge dele, men vil også gerne overlade til andre :)
<nicky441> Jeg kan godt referer hvis det er
<sbc> nicky441: Endelig!
<sbc> nogen der har lyst til at lede slagets gang?
<sbc> Ingen råber op - så fortsætter jeg :)
<buddig> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> Så tager vi wangerin 's emne først:
<sbc> Åben adgang til aktivitets-info
<sbc> wangerin: Vil du have ordet først, til at introducer punktet?
<wangerin1> "mit" ppunkt på dagordnen skal helst flyttes så sent hen som muligt - sidder på motorvejen og får læst  kanalen op.
<wangerin1> 20 ninutter tak
<sbc> ahh, sent, jeg læste tidligt. Vi tager det punkt til sidst :)
<sbc> wangerin: Det må du undskylde, jeg misforstod.
<sbc> Porto til forsendelse af CD'er
<sbc> pixiarvai: Vil du have ordet her?
<pixiarvai> jep
<pixiarvai> jeg vil foreslå at beløbet sættes op. som i nok har set i forum, har vi allerede overskredet budgetet
<pixiarvai>  /
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Jeg ville bare nævne (som jeg også gjorde i forum), at det måske er værd at overveje at lade private selv betale for portoen
<nicky441> fx ved at indsætte den på forengingens konto
<nicky441>  /
<sbc> !
<sbc> sbc: værgo
<wangerin1> !
<sbc> nicky441: Det syntes jeg er en god motivation, men jeg trro at papirarbejdet bliver for meget, i forhold til hvor relativt små beløb det er. Jeg vil heller have foreslå en frivillig indbetaling på foreningens konto.
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<nicky441> !
<wangerin1> Hvor meget skal vi sende direke til enkelt-personer? /
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> sbc, du tænker noget donations-agtigt? /
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> nicky441: ja
<sbc> Momsemor: værsgo
<nicky441> !
<Momsemor> Hvoe mange private har bedt om CDer? /
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Det syntes jeg er en rigtig god idé.
<nicky441> Vi kunne evt. udvide det til generel donation og se hvad der sker
<nicky441>  /
<sbc> Andre der ønsker ordet?
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> pixiarvai: ja
<pixiarvai> uanset hvad, så skal vi have sat beløbet op. vi har også 12.10, som skal sendes
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> Momsemor: værsgo
<wangerin1> !
<Momsemor> Hvis det kun er nogle få stykker, betyder det vel ikke så meget. Angående beløbets størrelse, skal det jo sættes op /
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin1> Jeg mener ikke vi nøvendigvis skal sende ud til enkelt personer. Og slet ikke gratis - jeg vil hellere bruge den til uddeling i foreningsregi - det ser bedre ud end en hjemmebrændt  /
<sbc> !
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> jeg syntes også at det er en stor stigning i år. de tidligere år, har vi ligget under 300 kr. SP er så om posten generelt er steget voldsomt (det lyder rigtigt nok), eller om vi bare har fået mangle enkelte forsendelser (jeg har ikke en præcis liste, men tråden i forum var lang)
<buddig> !
<pixiarvai>  /
<sbc> mig:
<sbc> Jeg vil forslå at vi sætter beløbet op, og så en måned eller to før 12.10 tager debatten om hvem der skal have tilsendt cd'er (enkeltpersoner, afdelinger og/eller andre).
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<pixiarvai> !
<buddig> Ang. tidligere, så har Laoshi fået bragt CD'er til Aarhus, og jeg har hentet og kørt både til Aarhus og Randers, så der var 2 uden porto
<buddig>  /
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> jeg er enig med sbc. så kan vi tage SP om hvem vi skal sende til senere.  /
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<sbc> !
<nicky441> Enig, men så længe der er nok, så kan vi vel ligeså godt også sende til private /
<sbc> pixiarvai: Hvor meget foreslår du så at vi sætter budgettet op?
<sbc> Skal vi gemme resten af debatten om hvem der skal have til september? og så kun tage stilling til budgetforhøjelse nu? Er det ok med alle?
<sbc> færdig
<pixiarvai> hvis vi nu kan holde det lidt lavere ved 12.10, så kan vi vel nøjes med 1250 kr
<Momsemor> ! 
<sbc> Momsemor: værsgo
<pixiarvai> 750 kr er brugt nu /
<Momsemor> Hvis kasseren synes det er ok, så ok herfra  /
<sbc> Så vi stemmer om at hæve budgettet for porto og forsendelse til 1250. Der må stemmes :)
<sbc> +1
<nicky441> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<wangerin1> +1
<buddig> +1
<sbc> ... det er vist vedtaget. Hvis vi glemmer det, så husk mig meget gerne på at sætte punktet på igen til september, så vi er afklarede om hvem der skal have når 12.10 kommer...
<sbc> Ok, næste punkt:
<sbc> Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<nicky441> !
<sbc> (Det fik jeg lige sprunget over før...)
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Er det ikke det forrige du har linket til?
<sbc> Muligvis...
<nicky441> Det sidste tror jeg ikke vi har set endnu... /
<sbc> hmm, ups.
<sbc> ok, det ryger lige på til næste møde at vi har et hængeparti der...
<nicky441> +1 :)
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc> Overvejelser om VPN server
<sbc> og der var en anbefaling... 2 sec.
<sbc> nicky441: vil du ikke have ordet, så siger jeg ikke noget forkert ;)
<nicky441> Jo, det kan du tro
<nicky441> Har alle læst de 5 punkter?
<nicky441> Ellers kan jeg lige kopiere dem ind
<nicky441> Men jeg kan da lige nævne at mig og Anders har vendt sagen, og er enige om de 5 punkter
<nicky441> 1. Vi anbefaler et skifte fra den nuværende hosting-løsning, til en VPS-løsning.
<Momsemor> Har læst, men ved ikke så meget om det....
<nicky441> Momsemor, hvis du har spørgsmål må du endelig sige til :)
<pixiarvai> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_server
<Momsemor> Nej, jeg stoler på experterne  ;-)
<nicky441> 2. Vi er i tvivl om 512 mb ram er nok til forummet. Af den grund anbefaler vi at skiftet sker til en udbyder, som understøtter opgradering af enkelt-dele, som fx ram, uden at der skal købes en større pakke og uden at der skal genstartes.
<nicky441> 3. Nicky anbefaler http://www.glesys.com, som understøtter den nævnte opgradering og nedgradering på timebasis, men også modtagelse af email, hvis vores VPS er nede eller ikke fungerer korrekt (men ikke afsendelse). Prisen vil blive 135, 157 eller 180 kr om måneden alt efter ram-behov (512, 768 eller 1024 mb ram), men kan svinge.
<nicky441> 4. Vi anbefaler at der vedtages et maksimum til hosting-udgifter, som vi kan disponere over, og at dette maksimum eventuelt er et 12 måneders gennemsnit. Vores anbefaling er 180 kr om måneden.
<nicky441> 5. Anders vil stå for flytningen, og i starten driften, af siden, indtil Nicky kan hjælpe mere til. Nicky vil stå for oprettelsen og driften af VPS'en, og i samarbejde med kasseren, dække udgiften.
<pixiarvai> !
<nicky441> Så vi anbefaler at skifte til en VPS, og vi vil gerne bede om op til 180 kr. om måneden til det.
<nicky441>  /
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> det kan vi vel styrer, ved at tilmelde det PBS
<pixiarvai>  /
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Hvis foreningen har et dankort, så kan det også gøres den vej /
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> jeg ved ikke lige om vi får "et kort" med. skal vi bruge et kontokort til noget generel? , som sådan kan det hele vel klares elektronisk /
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Jeg tror desværre kun at PBS kan bruges indenfor DK
<nicky441>  /
<nicky441> !
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<wangerin1> !
<nicky441> Det ser ud til Glesys understøtter Paypal som er elektronisk overførelse /
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> kan en forening oprette Paypal? /
<sbc> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin1> i norgle  banker bruges mastercard debit som hævekort, men ved ikke med vores bank /
<sbc> sbc:
<sbc> pixiarvai: Det kan vi måske, men ellers kan en af os andre vel betale, og så få overført fra foreningen?
<sbc> færdig
<pixiarvai> ok med mig
<nicky441> Også her
<sbc> nu kom vi lidt omkring betalings-former, men er der opbakning til vps-løsningen, med de nævnte beløb og tekniske specifikationer?
<sbc> Skal vi tage en afstemning for hyggens skyld? :)
<buddig> !
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<buddig> Et er det betalingstekniske og det server  tekniske men er der penge til det ?
<buddig>  /
<sbc> !
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> som sådan har vi reklameindtægter for 3000 om året, så selv en løsning med 180 kr/mdr er til at betale
<pixiarvai>  /
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Ideen om donationer kunne jo også dække her /
<sbc> ok, flere spørgsmål til forslaget?
<sbc> ... ellers så stemmer vi om det oplæg som nicky og anders er kommet med...
<wangerin1> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin1> jeg har fået laget nogt logningaf svartider på ubuntu-dk.wfz.dk et par sider hentes 1 gang i munuttet, og svartiden logges. /
<sbc> Ok, vi stemmer. Hvem kan stemme for den skitserede vps løsning?
<sbc> +1
<nicky441> Ikke overraksende er der +1 herfra
<wangerin1> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<buddig> +1
<sbc> det er vist vedtaget.
<sbc> Så er næste emne:
<sbc> Rollups
<sbc> Michael kom med et 'godt tilbud' på mail-listen, men har ikke svaret angående mere konkret ting. Men jeg går ud fra at ingen har noget imod at vi modtager nogle roll-ups?
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Hvad er det?
<wangerin1> !
<sbc> nicky441: Noget i denne retning (jeg ved ikke mere om størrelse, mærke, produkt osv...)
<sbc> http://www.skiltegrossisten.dk/storformatprint/roll-up/moreexpo-budget-roll-up-med-print.html
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin1> er der nogen som har en ide om hvad folierne til dem koster ? /
<buddig> !
<sbc> !
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<buddig> Så får vi måske endnu et "portoproblem" hvis jeg skal låne dem til releaseparty http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16224&p=107300#p107300
<buddig>  /
<sbc> buddig: Det må kunne løses! :)
<sbc> Jeg vil lidt foreslå at vi udskyder punktet, da Michael ikke er her i dag, og det er ham der ved det hele om det gode tilbud. Er det ok med folk?
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky441> +1
<wangerin1> +1
<sbc> super.
<pixiarvai> +1
<buddig> +1
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> Donation til dansk-gruppen
<Momsemor> !
<nicky441> !
<sbc> Momsemor: værsgo
<Momsemor> Hvad med punkt 6?
<sbc> Momsemor: Det skyder vi til sidst, så wangerin kan nå hjem :)
<sbc> HÃ¥ber det er ok.
<Momsemor> NÃ¥h var det det Ups
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Intet nyt desværre, så måske vi bare skulle holde lidt penge åbne til dem, så hvis de faktisk kommer og spørger, så har vi lidt   /
<sbc> Momsemor: Jeg roded også godt rundt i det - undskyld forvirringen...
<sbc> !
<sbc> nicky441: det lyder fint med mig.
<sbc> Ander der ønsker at sige noget til det punkt?
<sbc> Nej...
<sbc> wangerin: er du kommet hjem og klar?
<wangerin1> sbc: jeg er af motorvejen, så bare skyd løs ;-)
<sbc> Så gǻr vi til punktet:
<sbc> Åben adgang til aktivitets-info
<sbc> wangerin: vil du har ordet først?
<wangerin1> Jo tak ;-)
<wangerin1> Jeg finder det problemetisk at al vores infor om arrangementer ikke er offentligt tilgængeligt.
<sbc> !
<wangerin1> Her tænker jeg sprcielt på fander/faurskov, som findes på facebokk - ikke offenligt
<Momsemor> !
<wangerin1> Alle skal kunne se HVAD VI LAVER - UDEN AT SKULLE LOGGE INDEN NOGLE STEDER /
<sbc> sbc:
<sbc> Jeg ved ikke om der findes en god løsning indenfor Facebook (og hvis der gør, så skal den selvfølgelig undersøges), men ellers kunne en løsning være at smide den samme info på ubuntudanmark.dk siden under Afdelinger?
<sbc> Færdig
<wangerin1> Sorry for caps locaken ;-)
<sbc> Momsemor: værsgo
<nicky441> !
<Momsemor> Vi har endelig fundet ud af, at komme på Ubuntu Danmarks Google Kalender. Så det er da et skridt i den rigtige retning. Hvad angår Facebook syntes vi bare, at det var en nem måde, at sprede budskabet på
<Momsemor> slut
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<wangerin1> !
<nicky441> Umiddelbart skulle Facebook være mulig, se fx vores egen side. Man skal ikke være logget ind for at læse den, kun for at skrive på den
<nicky441> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuDanmark
<nicky441>  /
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> Momsemor: værsgo
<sbc> !
<Momsemor> Jeg har kigget rigtig grundigt og den siden står til : åben......  skal prøve, at konsultere blfriis, han ved mere om Facebook...   slut
<sbc> Skal vi så ikke sige at det er et teknisk problem, som Momsemor jeg og/eller andre lige løser efter mødet, og så behøver vi ikke alle diskutere det mere?
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> Det lader ikke til at der er uvilje mod at åbne siden? Momsemor, wangerin er det ok med jer begge? :)
<buddig> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<wangerin1> Hvis jeg kigger på "vore" kunder i Alslug, er det min vurdering at et mindretal er på facebook, derfor skal al info være frit tilgængeligt. Det er godt I er kommet med på kalenderen. Det er førstye trin ;-) /
<wangerin1> Bare3 der er fuld læse adgang ;-)
<wangerin1>  /
<sbc> Super
<sbc> Så nå rvi til sidste punkt:
<sbc> Eventuelt
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Skal jeg lave et debatoplæg i bestyrelsesforummet om donation så vi kan høre brugernes mening? /
<sbc> nicky441: endelig!
<nicky441> Det bliver gjort så :)
<sbc> Andet til eventuelt?
<sbc> Er der noget jeg har glemt fra dagsordenen?
<sbc> ...
<sbc> Ellers vil jeg lade jer alle komme tilbage til den sidste sol :)
<sbc> Tak for et godt møde - vi 'ses' om en måned :)
<nicky441> Yes :)
<sbc> Momsemor: Bliver du lige hængende, så kan vi prøve at se på fb siden sammen?
<Momsemor> Jep...
<wangerin1> !
<sbc> wangerin: vræsgo
<sbc> *ærsgo
<sbc> Momsemor: er du logget ind på FB? Prøv at gå til ubuntu-randers siden
<wangerin1> lslug har de sidste par årforsøgt os med en grill-eftermiddag/aften hos mig ved Sønderborg.  Jeg forventer at vi gør detigen i år, så hvis der er nogen som ahr løst til en tur til/over grænsen, så er muligheden der 2. lørdag o Juli
<wangerin1>  /
<sbc> wangerin: så lørdag d. 7?
<sbc> 7. juli?
<wangerin1> 2. lørdag, så det må vre en uge senere
<sbc> ahh, d. 14.
<wangerin1> Jeg tror nok der står install fest i vores kalender - eller kommer den i snarest, og jeg lægger den også på ubuntu-kalenderen
<Momsemor> sbc... så er jeg på Ubuntu Randers siden
<sbc> wangerin: jeg var ellers sandsynligvis i sønderjylland d. 7. D. 14 er mere usikker. Men fedt at I gør det! :)
<sbc> Momsemor: øverst venstre har du 4-5 grå knapper, hvor den første hedder noget i retning af "rediger"?
<wangerin1> Vi forsøger. Jeg har en fint 30/30 fiber, så der er plads til at nørde ;-)
<sbc> ( Momsemor: Min er på engelsk, så jeg gætter mig lige frem til hvad der står - det skal bare være noget i regningen af hvad jeg siger der står på knappen).
<sbc> Momsemor: Ups! Øverst Højre!
<Momsemor> Jeg har et "tandhjul" hvri der står rediger gruppe?
<sbc> Momsemor: hmmm, så er den anderledes end min, men hvad sker der hvis du trykker på den. Får du så en menu i venstre side?
<sbc> Hvor det 2. menupunkt hedder noget med "tilladelser", eller noget tilsvarende?
<Momsemor> og derinde står:  Privatindstillinger :  Åben.... alle kan se gruppen, dens medlemmer og medlemmernes opslag
<sbc> Hvad med alders-tilladelser, står den til 13+ ?
<Momsemor> Der står altså ikke noget om alder her, meget mystisk...
<sbc> Momsemor: Kan du evt. prøve at gøre mig til administrator af gruppen, så jeg lige kan kigge selv?
<Momsemor> Jeg har stadig den "gamle profil", hvis det har noget, at sige..... øjeblik, så bliver du lige admin
<sbc> den lyder anderledes end den gruppe jeg sidder og sammenligner med her nemlig, så det er lidt svært at vide hvad jeg skal kigge efter.
<sbc> Momsemor: det tror jeg ikke burde gøre nogen forskel...
<Momsemor> SÃ¥ nu skulle du kunne rette....
<sbc> Momsemor: tak. Hmmm, det kan jeg godt se, det ser anderledes ud. 2 sec...
<sbc> Momsemor: ahh, tror jeg kan se det nu.
<sbc> Der er forskel på en FB gruppe og en FB side...
<sbc> Momsemor: Jeg syntes lige vi skal diskutere mulige løsninger i bestyrelsen (og hos jer i Ubuntu Randers - vi skal jo ikke komme og sige hvad I skal gøre!).
<sbc> Men en mulighed er at I laver en side i stedet for en gruppe (jeg og andre skal gerne hjælpe). En anden mulighed er at vi skriver jeres møder og mødested ind på ubuntudanmark.dk siden et sted.
<sbc> Der er måske også andre muligheder. Men lad os tage det på bestyrelsesforumet, og lige give jer i randers mulighed for at tænke over det også, før vi foretager os noget.
<Momsemor> Okay, det vil sige, at Ubuntu Danmark Facebook er en side og "vores" er en gruppe.  Tak for hjælpen... Vi snakkes/mailes
<sbc> ja, præcis!
<sbc> selvtak :) Vi snakkes ved.
<Momsemor> Fortsat god aften...
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-05-27
<wangerin> Hvorfor hulen dukker denne kanal ikke op når der laves en /list ?
<wangerin> SÃ¥ kniber det lidt med point-and-click som mange gerne vil bruge :-(
<sbc> wangerin: Ingen anelse...
<sbc> Jeg er ikke skarp til irc teknik...
<SlayeRDK> den er secret
<wangerin> Heller ikke jeg, men min xchar ville ikke autoconnecte af en eller anden grund, og kanalen dukker ikke op i søgningen i gui'en
<wangerin> SlayeRDK: Åbenbart ;-)
<SlayeRDK> +s 
<SlayeRDK> +s skal fjernes af en op
<wangerin> Det var da ikke særligt smart. Hvem har adgang til at gøre det?
<SlayeRDK> en med @
<sbc> wangerin: Det har jeg måske, ellers måske soren ?
<sbc> wangerin: Husk mig på det efter mødet?
<sbc> Godaften alle, så er klokken 20.00, og jeg syntes vi skal starte generalforsamlingen.
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc> 1. Valg af dirigent
<sbc> 2. Valg af referent
<sbc> 3. Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc> 4. Formandens beretning
<sbc> 5. Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc> 6. Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc> 7. Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> 8. Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc> - Valg af formand
<sbc> - Valg af kasser
<sbc> - Valg af 3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 suppleanter
<sbc> - Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc> - Valg af LoCo kontakt
<sbc> 9. Eventuelt
<sbc> Jeg tror (håber) alt nødvendig info ellers kan findes her: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2013-May/002843.html
<ajenbo> wangerin, kanalen vises for mig når jeg laver /list
<sbc> Første punkt er at vi skal have valgt en dirigent.
<sbc> Jeg vil gerne være fri (da jeg bl.a. er på valg)...
<sbc> (Det kan måske også være op til dirigenten om vi lige skal snige en lille navnerunde ind, inden vi går meget videre)
<wangerin> Jeg kan da godt forsøge mig som dirigent
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<nicky441> +1
<SlayeRDK> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<buddig> +1, jeg skulle lige til at foreslå dig
<Zilvador> +1
<askhl> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<wangerin> Tja over halvdelen af brugere har  +1, så mon jeg kan betragte mig som godkendt ;-)
<sbc> wangerin: Take it away! :)
<wangerin> Så vil jeg da lige tilføje et punkt 0, navne-runde, så vi ved hvem der er med
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, 54 år, Hadsten
<nicky441> Jeg er Nicky Thomassen, forum-admin, 31 og fra Helsingør
<pixiarvai> christian arvai, 37 år, redaktør i forum, kasserer i foreningen.
<sbc> Søren Caspersen, Nuværende formand, 31 år, fra København.
<SlayeRDK> Kim R. Hansen 46 år København V
<Guest36882> Carsten Agger,  48 år, Solbjerg v. Aarhu
<Zilvador> Daniel Ejsing-Duun, 26 år, Aalborg
 * wangerin er Henning - formand i Alslug - linux-only guy de sidste 10-15 år
<Martinjo84> Martin Jørgensen 28 Kolding
<ajenbo> Anders Jenbo, 29, forum admin, Vanløse.
<buddig> Henning Buddig, 62 år
<askhl> Ask Hjorth Larsen, 30, postdoc, San Sebastián, Spanien
<askhl> (arbejder på den danske oversættelse)
<ajenbo> askhl, nice :D
<wangerin> Der ser ikke ud til at være reponse fra de sidste nicks i kanalen, så lad os forsætte til næste punkt: Valg af en referent. Nogen der melder sig eller andre?
<Momsemor> +1 helt fra Spanien ;-)
<askhl> :)
<nicky441> Jeg kan nok godt strikke noget sammen hvis ikke der er andre der vil :)
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> nicky441: Du er en helt! :D
<SlayeRDK> +1
<wangerin> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<askhl> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<buddig> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<wangerin> nicky: Du er valgt.
<wangerin> Næste punkt: Valg af stemmetællere. Nogen der melder sig eller andre?
<pixiarvai> !
<wangerin> pixiarvai: S'go
<pixiarvai> Jeg vil lige påpege at dem der stemmer skal være medlem, så vi skal lige finde den liste frem
<pixiarvai>  /
<sbc> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dk/+members#active
<pixiarvai> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dk/+members#active
<pixiarvai> øv :D
<wangerin> Ingen der melder sig? Kan sige af erfaring (var det sidste år) at det ikke er det store arbejde i det ;-)
 * sbc vil gerne, men det er noget rod når jeg selv skal på valg...
<Zilvador> Ditto her
<pixiarvai> det gælder jo så for mange af os
<ajenbo> me 2
<wangerin> Vi var vist to sidst, så det burde være ligemeget, og stemmerne er jo ikke hemmelige
 * pixiarvai peger på Martinjo84  ;)
<Martinjo84> jeg er åbenbart ikke på den liste :D 
<Martinjo84> Jeg er her også for at lytte med :D 
<pixiarvai> Vi skal måske præcisere det krav næste år, så folk kan nå at melde sig ind i tide
<wangerin> Jeg kan ikke se hvorfor du ikke kan tælle af den grund. Du kan bare ikke stemme. ;-)
<pixiarvai> +1
<Martinjo84> Jeg har slet ikke sat mit så meget ind i de ting jeg er bare med for at se på :)
<Momsemor> Ikke presse den stakkels mand ;-9
<Martinjo84> tak Momsemor 
<ajenbo> Ok, så vil jeg gerne
<Momsemor> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<nicky441> +1
<ajenbo> skal nok være upartetisk :)
<Zilvador> +1
<wangerin> +1 for ajenbo
<SlayeRDK> +1
<wangerin> Dagsordene siger stemmetællere - dvs to - tæller du med sbc?
<sbc> jeg tæller løs!
<Momsemor> +1
<wangerin> +1
<nicky441> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<buddig> +1
<ajenbo> Vendt hvad har jeg så meldt mig som?
<wangerin> Så vil jeg forkynde at ajenbo og sbc tæller løs og ser om de kan blive enige om resultatarne ;-)
<pixiarvai> tæller
<ajenbo> arh der skal være 2, jeg er med nu :)
<wangerin> Næste punkt: Formandens beretning - vær så artig hr. Formand
<sbc> Det seneste år har fortsat den tendens vi har haft de sidste par år, hvor vi ikke laver og deltager i større nationale begivenheder.
<sbc> Tilgenælde virker det som om at lokalafdelingerne i Jylland laver meget godt arbejde. Specielt skal fremhæves aktiviteten på Aarhus bibliotek (som jeg desværre ikke ved særligt meget om, da jeg sidder i København, og kun har læst enkelte beretninger og set billeder derfra).
<sbc> Af forandringer / udfordringer for det kommende år vil jeg fremhæve to ting.
<sbc> For det første er Canonical stoppet med at sponsorere DVD'er til LoCo teams. Så opgaven med at rundsende DVD'er får vi ikke længere (medmindre vi selv bruger penge på at købe DVD'er).
<sbc> For det andet skal vi så vidt jeg forstår til "Re-approval" i 13.10 cyklen. Dette betyder at specielt vores kommende LoCo contact får nogle arbejdsopgaver, og jeg håber vi alle kan støtte op så opgaven bliver overkommelig.
<sbc> Jeg tror godt vi kan blive anerkendt igen, specielt fordi vi kan vise aktiviteten på Århus bibliotek frem.
<sbc> Det er mit indtryk at vores forum fungerer og yder support/service til brugerne. Det mener jeg er positivt.
<sbc> Økonomisk er forumet vores største (og eneste?) indtægts-kilde. Det giver også anledning til en fast månedlig udgift, og jeg tror det er godt at få en debat om vores reklamer og generel finansiering.
<sbc> Færdig
<wangerin> Nogle spørgsmål?
<pixiarvai> !
<nicky441> Nope, fin beretning. Meget enig :)
<wangerin> pixiarvai go
<Guest36882> !
<pixiarvai> har vi et særskilt punkt vedr køb af cd'er? for jeg vil mene at vi godt kan købe nogle..
<ajenbo> !
<pixiarvai> så vi kan sende lidt til folk (specielt hvis det er en gruppe der promovere ubuntu) /
<Momsemor> !
<wangerin> guest36882 go
<Guest36882> To ting.
<Momsemor> Vi har haft stor glæde af de "prof" DVDer vi kunne dele ud til alle dem, der kommer i både Randers og Favrskov
<Momsemor> UPS, sorry
<Guest36882> 1) Bemærk, at aktiviteten med workshops på Aarhus Hovedbibliotek blev forestået af Ubuntu Randers. Go Ubuntu Randers! :-)
<Guest36882> 2) Mht DVD'er så bemærk, at support-tiden for ikke-LTS-versioner fremover kun er 9 mdr. Det giver ikke rigtig mening af fremstille DVDer af andet end LTS'er længere.
<Guest36882> Over :)
<wangerin> Ajenbo go
<buddig> !
<ajenbo> FÃ¥r vi heller ikke DVD'er ved 14.04 LTS?
<ajenbo> Der laves ikke længere prof DVD'er for ikke-LTS-versioner så problemet med 9 mdr slipper vi for.
<ajenbo> færdig
<wangerin> momsemor - har du mere?
<Momsemor> Niks, kom bare til, at "trykke", før det blev min tur :-)
<wangerin> buddig go
<buddig> 2 ting
<buddig> 1. jeg forstod som Ajenbo også, at Canonocal kun vil fortsætte med LTS versionen.
<sbc> !
<buddig> 2. Jeg har lige accepteret at deltage i noget på Hovedbiblioteket igen sidst i Sept og i begyndelsen af oktober
<buddig> slut */
<wangerin> sbc go
<sbc> Det er vist mig der har misforstået det med DVD'er. Undskyld forvirringen (det gik lidt hurtigt at få skrevet noget sammen her før mødet ;)
<sbc> Færdig
<wangerin> sbc: Vil det soge at der KOMMER skiver til 14.04?
<sbc> wangerin: Ja, det tror jeg.
<wangerin> Tak
<wangerin> Eller nogle kommentarer til beretningen?
<nicky441> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/canonical-ditching-ubuntu-cdsdvds-for-non-lts
<ajenbo> !
<nicky441> SÃ¥ LTS'er skulle der stadig komme til
<wangerin> ajenbo go
<ajenbo> Et faktum er at vi allerede nu er løbet tør så vi kommer til at skulle bruge resurser på at skaffe nogle 12.04 skiver frem til 14.04 ligger klar.
<ajenbo> slut/
<pixiarvai> !
<wangerin> pix go
<pixiarvai> vi bruger ikke så mange penge på realese-fester, så vi kan godt flytte lidt penge over til cd'er /
<wangerin> Ellers noget?
<wangerin> Ellers lad os stemme om beretningen kan godkendes.
<wangerin> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<askhl> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<buddig> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> 8 for, ingen imod
<wangerin> Næste punkt: Regnskabet
<ajenbo> 8 bekræftet
<pixiarvai> +1
<pixiarvai> sry
<wangerin> no problem - du skal jeg ha gravet nogle tal frem nu ;-)
<neglesaks> +1
<wangerin> pixiarvai: Din tur
<pixiarvai> yes
<pixiarvai> her er årsregnskabet 2012 http://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Regnskab-for-Foreningen-af-danske-Ubuntubrugere-2012.pdf
<pixiarvai> og budget 2013 er her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Budget-for-Foreningen-af-danske-Ubuntubrugere-2013.pdf
<Momsemor> !
<wangerin> momsemor go
<pixiarvai> vi havde 990kr i underksud sidste år, men vi havde jo også aftalt at nedbringe kassebeholdningen, så det er jo fint nok.
<Momsemor> Hvoe mange DVDer får vi for 1174 kr.? Bare nysgerrig...
<pixiarvai> det ved sbc
<sbc> pixiarvai:  uha, giv mig lige ½ min til at finde gamle mails frem...
<pixiarvai> jeg har også bilaget. jeg ser om jeg finde det nu
<sbc> ca 100 cd'er.
<sbc> 1 x Ubuntu 12.10 Desktop - Pack of 100 (UBN00213) = £97.02
<sbc> 2 x Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop - Pack of 10 (UBN00205-10) = £20.40
<sbc> ------------------------------------------------------
<sbc> Sub-Total: £117.42
<sbc> Registered Air Mail (Shipping to DK : 0.8 kg(s)): £10.20
<sbc> Total: £127.62
<Momsemor> Så er det vist bedre, at brænde dem selv og så er de jo også med de nyeste opdateringer :-)
<sbc> !
<wangerin> sbc go
<sbc> til uddeling tror jeg pengene er godt givet ud på at de ser 'prof' ud. Det er bare mere indbydende. Men til mere 'venskabelig' uddeling så er hjemmebrændt vejen frem.
<sbc> færdig
<wangerin> !
<pixiarvai> !
<wangerin> Jeg får/har mulighed for at bænde skiver med lightscribe, som ser udemærkede ud, men det er kun monochrome. Kan jeg gøre til kostpris, hvis ikke det haster /
<wangerin> pixiavai go
<Momsemor> !
<pixiarvai> Vi er jo allerede nået forbi "Release 13.04", og da jeg havde sat 1000kr af til en "fejring", kan vi jo flytte de penge, og købe 100 cd'er /
<wangerin> Det lyder som er udemærket id - vi har nogel liggende her i sønderborg, men jeg har ikke antallet /
<wangerin> Andre kommenterer til regnskab / budget?
<Momsemor> Måske vi kunne gå sammen og lave nogle "halv-prof" skiver med lightscript og cover?
<pixiarvai> !
<wangerin> pix go
<wangerin> Jeg cjeckede lige: Vi har 25 skiver liggende i Sønderborg /
<Momsemor> Ok til regnskab/budget
<ajenbo> !
<wangerin> ajenbo go
<ajenbo> askhl, neglesaks, SlayeRDK jeg kan ikke finde jer på Launchpad listen, står i under et andet navn?
<neglesaks> neglesaks står nok under Peter B. P.
<SlayeRDK> jeg står der ikke
<neglesaks> hvis ikke, står jeg der ikke.
<ajenbo> neglesaks, ok ser dig, trode Hansen til efter navn?
<neglesaks> kun på facebook :)
<askhl> ajenbo: jeg er ikke medlem af launchpadgruppen
<ajenbo> Ok så er der styr på hvem der kan stemme, slut/
<wangerin> pixiavai du ville sige noget
<pixiarvai> det har jeg vedr. den ene krone
<askhl> ajenbo: jeg antager at kun medlemmerne af gruppen kan stemme.  Korrekt?
<pixiarvai> korrekt
<wangerin> pixiavai Du røg offline inden dit svar røg afsted
<pixiarvai> det har jeg vedr. den ene krone
<Momsemor> ene krone???
<wangerin> pixiavai Din kommentar om den ene krone er ikke ankommet her i kanalen, så prøv lige en gang til ;-=)
<sbc> wangerin: Ellers kan vi måske stemme om regnskab og budget, mens vi venter? Det kan være christians forbindelse driller lidt?
<wangerin> Ja lad os det. Kan regnskabet godkendes?
<wangerin> +1
<Ubuntubruger6> pixiarvai her.Xchat er nede.
<sbc> +1
<nicky441> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<buddig> +1
<ajenbo> 8 for
<sbc> 9 for? Tæller jeg galt?
<sbc> Flertal for :) Ingen imod?
<wangerin> Det ser ud til at regnskabet er godkendt, på trods af "den ene krone" ;-)
<ajenbo> sbc, det var mig der sprang nicky441 over
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger6 Hvad var din kommentar om den ene krone?
<pixiarvai_> hehe .. jeg har skam overvejet selv at overflytte den, men så stemmer dette års regnskab ikke :D
<sbc> ajenbo: Han skal heller ikke have lov til at bestemme noget, ham nicky441  ;)
<wangerin> Nå Lad os gå videre til næste punkt: Indkomne forslag.
<sbc> !
<nicky441> Heh, han hørte det godt gjorde han
<wangerin> Nicky har to forslag som ligger på https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2013-May/002843.html
<sbc> wangerin: Vi bør vel også stemme om budgettet? 
<wangerin> Ok så venter vi lige ;-)
<pixiarvai__> !
<wangerin> Nogen kommentarer til budgetet?
<wangerin> pix go
<pixiarvai__> skal jeg lave et nyt budget, hvor at de 1000kr er flyttet over til køb af cd'er
<Guest36882> !
<pixiarvai__> ?
<wangerin> guest go
<Guest36882> Jeg kan ikke se det er vigtigt, foreningen kan jo frit beslutte at bruge pengene på CD'er.
<Momsemor> +1
<Guest36882> dvs budgettet er godt, som det er. OVER
<neglesaks> budgettet er et forslag til brug af pengene i det kommende år. Over.
<wangerin> Andre kommentarer?
<pixiarvai__> back (tror jeg da)
<pixiarvai__> det tager mig max 1 min at lave. så er det vedtaget med det samme
<SlayeRDK> !
<wangerin> pixiarvai__ Din forbindelse har det vist ikke godt.
<wangerin> slayerdk go
<pixiarvai__> det kører af h-til i dag
<SlayeRDK> ændringer i budgettet burde komme i eventuelt og stemmes om der
<SlayeRDK> slut
<wangerin> slayerdk: gør det nogle steder. ;-)
<pixiarvai__> jeg har et med 1000kr til cd'er her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/NYT-Budget-for-Foreningen-af-danske-Ubuntubrugere-2013.pdf ... hvad skal vi godkende ???
<neglesaks> +1 for nyt budget.
<wangerin> Er konklutionen at budgetet godkendes iden den ændrede form hvor 13.04 ændres til cd-inkøb? 
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> +1
<pixiarvai__> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> 9 for ingen imod
<wangerin> Nå så må det være nu ;-) Lad os gå videre til næste punkt: Indkomne forslag.
<wangerin> Nicky har to forslag som ligger på https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2013-May/002843.html
<nicky441> !
<wangerin> nicky441: nogle kommentarer?
<wangerin> go
<nicky441> De er begge forslag til hvordan reklamerne måske kunne tjene os lidt bedre
<ajenbo> 9 ja
<nicky441> Nogen spørgsmål til dem?
<nicky441> slut
<wangerin> !
<wangerin> mig selv go
<wangerin> Den er vel egentlig opdelt i to separate ting: 1) få blacklistet MS-relateret reklame fra google 2) Forsøge at skaffe andre faste annoncører.
<wangerin> Jeg kan tilslutte mig begge dele, men 2 skal være en option den kan (ikke skal) gøres brug af.
<wangerin>  /
<nicky441> Lige præcis for begge bemærkninger
<wangerin> Andre der har spørgsmål?
<ajenbo> !
<wangerin> ajenbo go
<ajenbo> Hvis vi finder sponsoere bliver det nok mig der skal stå for at rotere reklamerne, men det er jeg med på.
<ajenbo> slut/
<Momsemor> !
<wangerin> momsemor go
<Momsemor> Hvad med Apple?? Skal de så ikke også blacklistes??
<nicky441> !
<wangerin> nicky go
<nicky441> Jo, MS er ment generelt, så vi ikke reklamere for "konkurenterne"
<nicky441> Slut
<Momsemor> Ok :-)
<wangerin> Andre der har spørgsmål?
<ajenbo> Heller ikke noget FreeBSD snask ;)
<ajenbo> !
<nicky441> Eller Red Hat :)
<wangerin> ajenbo
<buddig> !
<wangerin> !
<ajenbo> For at være seriøs kan vi så ikke let komme ud i en grå zone hvor vi begynder at forbyde alt der lugter af konkurence i mod canonical?
<Guest36882> !
<pixiarvai__> !
<wangerin> buddig go
<ajenbo> Jeg tror måske vi skal gøre det lidt som vi gør med links i forummet. Mån må godt hvis det er enten relevant eller åben kode.
<ajenbo> slut/
<Momsemor> Glidebane???
<buddig> Er vi ikke lidt langt ude ?
<buddig> Vi (nogle af os) svarer også på spørgsmål om Dualboot Win 8 og Ubuntu, så hvis der er penge i det, er Microsoft så ikke bare morsomheder... ?...
<Momsemor> buddig: +1
<wangerin> wangerin go
<wangerin> Vi snakker om reklamerne. Ikke om support, så jeg kan kun tilslutte mig ajenbo om relevans i supporten. Jeg er ikke det store på hjemmesiden så jeg kan ikke udtale mig om størrelsen på problemet, men at reklamere from MS og apple er nok over min grænse /
<wangerin> agger go
<Guest36882> OK
 * ajenbo MS har Azur cloud som har officel Ubuntu undersøttelse
<Guest36882> Jeg synes, det er fint at blokere for Windows- og Apple-reklamer
 * ajenbo og skype
<buddig> og android :)
<Guest36882> ->ajenb, Skype er proprietært skrammel :-)
<Guest36882> fortsat:
<nicky441> !
<ajenbo> buddig, jeg tror ikke MS  har nogen android enheder... det er en konkurent til deres Windows Phone 8
<ajenbo> Undskyld for at tale uden for rækken
<Guest36882> Hvad angår Red Hat mv bør vi huske, at Ubuntu ikke definerer sig selv som konkurrent til de andre distroer. Principielt ønsker vi dem alle alt godt. 
<Momsemor> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<buddig> +1
<Guest36882> over
<sbc> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<Ubuntubruger1> imod censur
<Zilvador> +1
<pixiarvai__> Jeg tror at flertalet i forum, vil være tilfredse med blot at slippe for "MS og Apple reklamer" .  Slut/
<wangerin> Spørgsmålet er vel 1) Om vi vil blackliste nogle reklamer 2) Hvis Ja: Hvordan defineres hvad der er uønsket /
<nicky441> Personligt syntes jeg ellers det er fint at MS hjælper med at drive siden, men hvis reklamerne bliver lettere for brugerne at acceptere uden MS, så er det også fint med mig. Og det skal kun gælde MS og Apple, ikke Red Hat og tilsvarende. Måske vi skal vedtage at bestyrelsen styrer hvem der bliver blokeret?. Slut
<nicky441> (hvis vi vedtager det, selvfølgelig)
<ajenbo> !
<wangerin> ajenbo go
<ajenbo> Jeg syndes det lyder som en fair ting hvis vi tager dem op til afstemning ved et møde. Så bliver det heller ikke noget med daligt at skulle tage stilling til det.
<pixiarvai__> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<buddig> +1
<wangerin> Dvs konklutionen er at der 1) skal laves filterering af google-reklamerne, og  at 2) hvad der skal filtreres besluttes på de månedlige møder ?
<sbc> +1
<wangerin> +1
<pixiarvai__> +1
<nicky441> +1
<Momsemor> !
<ajenbo> +1
<wangerin> momsemor go
<Guest36882> +1
<Momsemor> Kan der evt. laves nogle retningslinier om, hvilke reklamer der kan udelukkes (på et kommende møde)
<Momsemor> slut
<nicky441> !
<wangerin> momsemor: Det lyder meget fornuftigt
<wangerin> nicky go
<nicky441> Kan vi ikke bare aftale MS nu, og så kan bestyrelsen kigge på det igen om en måed?. Slut
<Momsemor> +1
<wangerin> nicky +1
<pixiarvai__> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<sbc> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<Ubuntubruger3> +1
<sbc> Nu er det lidt svært at se hvad der er +1 til oprindelige forslag, og hvad der er +1 til Momsemor  's tilføjelse. Men jeg tror det er sikkert at begge er vedtaget.
<nicky441> +1 :)
<Ubuntubruger3> +1
<pixiarvai__> +1
<Momsemor> +1 ;-)
<Zilvador> +1 Nemlig :)
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc> Så var der et forslag til. Nr. to om at arbejdet for private annoncører.
<wangerin> !
<Momsemor> ! 
<wangerin> Hvis vi har folk som har tid/lyst/lejlighed til at skaffe private sponsorer, så synes jeg vi skal give bestyrlesen lov til at gøre det i samarbejde med web-folket. /
<wangerin> momsemor go'
<Momsemor> Det må aldrig blive et krav. Vi kommer længst ad frivilligheden vej. Bare min mening :-)
<nicky441> !
<pixiarvai__> !
<wangerin> pix go
<pixiarvai__> jeg formoder at  faste reklamer har samme regler, som vi lige har vedtaget med googles /
<wangerin> nicky go
<nicky441> Momsemor, forslagt er ment til at skifte Googles reklamer ud i perioder med et banner fra fx en IT-forretning, så det er ment som et supplement
<nicky441> pixiarvai__, enig, ellers er vi lige vidt
<nicky441> slut
<Momsemor> !
<wangerin> momsemor go
<Momsemor> Ja, men der har været nogle, der fejlagtigt troede, at man som bestyrelsmedlem nu skulle til, at "rende" firmaer på døren for, at skaffe reklame-penge, så bare for, at få manet denne misforståelse i jorden!'
<Momsemor> slut
<pixiarvai__> !
<wangerin> pix go
<pixiarvai__> Momsemor,  Bare rolig, jeg render heller ikke rudnt i byen ;
<pixiarvai__>  /
<Momsemor> ;-)
<nicky441> Bestemt ikke. Jeg sender bare 30-50 mails ud fra en neutral liste, og så tager det derfra :)
<Momsemor> +1
<pixiarvai__> +1
<wangerin> Andre spørgsmål? Eller skal vi gå til afstemning?
<Guest36882> +1
<wangerin> +1
<pixiarvai__> +1
<nicky441> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<sbc> 8 for, ingen imod
<ajenbo> enig
<wangerin> Vedtaget.
<wangerin> Næste punkt: Valg af bestyrrelse.
<wangerin> Første formand: sbc modtager genvalg - har du en valgtale?
<sbc> wangerin: Det er ved at blive sent, så nej ;)
<wangerin> SÃ¥ lad os stemme
<wangerin> +1
<nicky441> +1
<buddig> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<Ubuntubruger3> +1
<pixiarvai__> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<sbc> Mange tak :)
<neglesaks> +1
<wangerin> Valgt: Næste punkt valg af kasserer: pix modtgaer genvalg - har du en valg tale?
<pixiarvai__> stem bare ;)
<nicky441> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<buddig> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<sbc> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<ajenbo> Ubuntubruger3 er du på Launchpad listen?
<Ubuntubruger3> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<pixiarvai__> Mange tak :)
<wangerin> Valgt - stemmetællere tager I tallene senere ;-)
<ajenbo> yep
<wangerin> Næste punkt vage af 3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 supplanter - vi ha 5 kandidater på nuværende tidspunkt andre som vil melde sig? Hvordan er det vi plejer at stemme på det her tidspunkt?
<ajenbo> jeg har +9, men også 1 ukendt  på begge
<sbc> wangerin: Jeg mener det er to stemmer pr. person.
<wangerin> De opstillede er her: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2013-May/002843.html  Er der nogen af de 5 som har en valgtale de vil af med?
<pixiarvai__> Stk. 7. Generalforsamlingen træffer sine beslutninger med simpelt flertal (en over halvdelen af de gyldigt afgivne stemmer) og ved stemmeafgivelse i IRC kanalen.
<pixiarvai__> Ved valg af bestyrelsesmedlemmer har hver stemmeberettiget to stemmer. Man kan vælge at stemme på to forskellige kandidater, stemme på en kandidat (som så kun får en stemme) eller stemme blankt.
<Momsemor> Ingen tale herfra
<ajenbo> !
<wangerin> ajenbo go
<ajenbo> Jeg har si den sidste periode haft en del udfald fra møer, der er dog begyndt at komme lidt mere try på den del af mit liv så jeg igen kan deltage.
<ajenbo> Hade det ikke været tilfældet var jeg ikke stillet op igen. Slut/
<Guest36882> ... kan vi stemme nu?
<wangerin> Det lyder ikke til det er tiden for de store valgtaler. Vi har Nicky, Anders, Daniel, Jannie og Henning på valg. Hver stemmeberettiget kan stemme på en eller to  kandidater. Er det ikke løsning at vi blot skirver navnet på den eller de som vi vil stemme på?
<Zilvador> !
<wangerin> zilvadir go
<Zilvador> Beklager forsinkelsen, men jeg fik følelsen af, at jeg burde sige noget, da jeg er forholdsvis ny her :)
<ajenbo> er det muligt at give 2 stemmer til den samme?
<Zilvador> Jeg kan kun sige, at jeg endnu ikke kender så meget til stillingen, men jeg er meget åben for at tage imod råd fra foreningens medlemmer og ellers vil jeg naturligvis gøre så god en indsats som jeg er i stand til
<SlayeRDK> ajenbo ja
<Zilvador> Så åbenhed og motivation er vist mine nøgleord. Slut /
<Momsemor> !
<pixiarvai__> ajenbo, nej. "Man kan vælge at stemme på to forskellige kandidater, stemme på en kandidat (som så kun får en stemme) eller stemme blankt."
<wangerin> ajenbo: Nej: "stemme på en kandidat (som så kun får en stemme)"
<SlayeRDK> ups
<wangerin> momsemor go'
<Momsemor> Det var bare det med, at give 2 stemmer til én
<Momsemor> slut
<wangerin> Ok. Skal vi starte for stemmerne: Et eller to navne, en stemme pr person.
<Momsemor> Henning og Nicky
<sbc> ajenbo + Momsemor 
<Zilvador> Anders og Nicky
<wangerin> ajenbo + henning
<ajenbo> Zilvador, Momsemor
<Guest36882> Henning og Jannie
<buddig> Anders og Daniel
<nicky441> Anders og Jannie
<pixiarvai__> Jannie Udengaard og Henning Buddig
<sbc> Hvis ikke flere vil stemme tæller jeg: Anders: 5, Henning: 5, Jannie: 4, Daniel: 3 og Nicky: 2
<sbc> SÃ¥ tre valgt, og to suppleanter
<wangerin> sbc: 19 stemmer fra 9 personer?!?!?
<Zilvador> !
<wangerin> daniel go
<sbc> wangerin: så har jeg nok talt forkert :)
<Zilvador> Jeg fik vist 2 og ikke 3 stemmer :)
<ajenbo> neglesaks, skal du også have din stemme med?
<Momsemor> Jeg fik vist 5 ;-)
<neglesaks> joeh.
<neglesaks> jeg stemmer på Daniel og Nicky .
<sbc> undskyld. Jeg tæller lige igen :)
<ajenbo> Jeg har 16 stemmer :/
<ajenbo> fejl fundet :)
<ajenbo> Henning +4, nicky +2, ajenbo +5, momsemor +5, Zilvador +2
<wangerin> ajenbo - så mangler neglesaks' stemmer lige ;-)
<ajenbo> Ups så jeg slet ikke mens jeg tællede, tak!
<ajenbo> ajenbo +5, momsemor +5, Henning +4, nicky +3, Zilvador +3
<wangerin> sbc: en verificering?
<pixiarvai__> Henning +4, nicky +3, ajenbo +5, momsemor +5, Zilvador +3
<sbc> wangerin: Jeg kan ikke tælle :(
<sbc> hang on...
<Zilvador> +1 herfra :)
<nicky441> ITT, matematik :-)
<sbc> ja, jeg når samme sted hen.
<sbc> (og det tog vist lige for længe... det må man gerne mobbe mig med :)
<wangerin> jeg er kommet til samme resultat som Anders' sidste og christians optælling, så skal vi ikke tage det resultat fr det rigtige ;-)
<ajenbo> :)
<Momsemor> Det gør vi så....moppe,moppe.....
<pixiarvai__> sbc, hvad underviser du i ;)
<ajenbo> Søg og erstat i gedit fungerede for mig
<sbc> pixiarvai__: sssh :P
<Guest36882> Vi har en bestyrelse! :.)
<sbc> Tillykke til alle :)
<nicky441> Tak tak :-)
<Momsemor> Tillykke og tak :-)
<Zilvador> Tak og til lykke :)
<buddig> Tak for valget og tillykke.
<pixiarvai__> Tillykke til alle 
<neglesaks> tillykke :)
<ajenbo> Tillykke og tak
<wangerin> Dermed er Anders, Jannie og Henning  valgt til bestyrelsen og Nicky og Daniel er supplanter
<Momsemor> Velkommen Daniel
<wangerin> Næste punkt: Valg af colo-kontankt: Daniel stiller op - Valgtale?
<Zilvador> Tak momsemor. Og det må vist være den samme som før. Jeg håber på støtte fra bestyrelsen, men er frisk på udfordringen.
<wangerin> nå colo skulle være loco ;-)
<Zilvador> Eller foreningen generelt, mente jeg :). Slut /
<ajenbo> wangerin, er du tørstig?
<wangerin> ajenbo - nje, men fingrene vil vist snart med i seng ;-)
<Guest36882> Jeg stemmer på Daniel.
<wangerin> godt.Lad os gå til afstemning om daniel som loco-kontakt. Jeg er helt sikker på at alle vil give en hånd med hvis/når han har såørgsmål ;-)
<wangerin> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc> +1
<nicky441> +1
<pixiarvai__> +1 
<Momsemor> 1
<Momsemor> +
<ajenbo> 6 stemmer for
<wangerin> Det lyder som overvældende opbakning til vores ny loco-kontakt. Tillykke Daniel
<Momsemor> Tillykke
<sbc> Zilvador: Tillykke!
<ajenbo> Yep tillykke
<Zilvador> Mange tak! :)
<neglesaks> Well done.
<nicky441> Tillykke :-)
<pixiarvai__> Tilykke
<wangerin> Sidste punkt: eventuelt. Hvem har noget?
<pixiarvai__> !
<nicky441> !
<wangerin> pix go
<Guest36882> !
<pixiarvai__> Udgift til porto i budget er sta for højt nu. fordi at vi ikke skal sende til en masse enkelte add. jeg foreslår at jeg sætter den ned til 800kr
<pixiarvai__>  /
<wangerin> !
<wangerin> nicky go
<nicky441> Vi har en mailliste til bestyrelsen som vi kan bruge til arbejdet. Man kan tilmelde sig fra min side
<nicky441> https://list.aptget.dk/listinfo/bestyrelse
<nicky441> Certifikatet virker desværre ikke (det er hjemmelavet...)
<nicky441> slut
<wangerin> agger go
<Guest36882> Ja.
<Guest36882> Jeg synes, at vi kunne blive bedre til at informere communityet i udlandet om, hvad der sker her.
<Guest36882> Der er nogle af vore medlemmer, f.eks. sbc, som kan blogge på engelsk og få indlægget på Planet Ubuntu. F.eks. de workshops, der har været holdt i Århus, er jeg sikker på at folk i udlandet ville synes var awesome, og hvis vi sendte besked om det, ville det sikkert blive omtalt i Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter og andre steder.  
<Guest36882> Der foregår faktisk mange ting, det er værd at fortælle om. Møder i Randers og Favrskov, workshops i Århus, osv. Måske den form for løbende kommunikation var noget for loco-kontakten?
<Guest36882> Over
<wangerin> Og så var det min tur: Jeg synes ikke det er nødvendigt at ændre budgettet af den grund.
<Zilvador> !
<wangerin> Daniel var det noget for dig at komminikere ud over landegrænsen? /
<wangerin> daniel go
<Zilvador> Jeg synes, at ideen er god, og vil meget gerne gå i gang med at undersøge mulighederne derfor. Jeg er (endnu) ikke på Ubuntu Planet, men det kan være, at jeg kan få hjælp af andre hertil.
<Zilvador> Jeg skal gerne tage ansvaret for dette, om ikke andet i første omgang for at få sat noget i gang. Slut /
<Momsemor> !
<wangerin> momsemor go
<Momsemor> Daniel, måske kan vi kommunikere sammen om alt det, der foregår hos os i Randers og Favrskov??
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> !
<Momsemor> Det kan vi tage senere på mail-listen (slut)
<wangerin> Du er også meget velkommen til at skrive om os i det sønderjyske, omend vi ikke arbejde i UbuntuDK's navn men primært arbejde med ubuntu ;-) /
<wangerin> daniel go
<Zilvador> Jannie kom mig i forkøbet :). Helt sikkert gode forslag. Den (og andre?) kan vi tage på mail-listen. /
<wangerin> No anyway, skal vi ikke bare sige tak for i aften og tak for god ro og orden, så kan vi evt diskutere videre her udenfor dagsordenen eller på mailinglisten ;-)
<Zilvador> +1
<sbc> +1
<nicky441> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<Guest36882> +1
<sbc> wangerin: Tak for god møde-ledelse
<pixiarvai__> Takker for et godt og konstruktivt møde. 
<askhl> Tak for denne gang
<ajenbo> tak for godt møde
<Guest36882> Ja, tak for i aften. :)
<Zilvador> Ja, tak for mødet :)
<Momsemor> Vi "ses"  ;-)
<wangerin> askhl: Du skal være velkommen en anden gang - medlem eller ej ;-) Nyd varmen i det sydlige udland
<Zilvador> Jeg vil tillade mig at smutte for i aften, men jeg vil være at finde på ubuntu-dk-kanalerne fast fremover samt på nyhedslisten.
<neglesaks> tak for en god GF :)
<Zilvador> God aften til jer alle!
<neglesaks> Ses i snak :)
<wangerin> Nu tror jeg at jeg vil finde mig noget aftensmad ;-)
<neglesaks> Se, en Ko!
<neglesaks> Muuuuh!
<wangerin> Hov. Vi har glemt revisoren
<Momsemor> Wangerin: hvad skal du have for, at lave DVDer? Bon appetit ;-)  Vi tager den senere
<askhl> wangerin: Tak, jeg har været her jævnligt inden for nogle år.  Jeg er lige kommet med i Launchpadgruppen i øvrigt
<pixiarvai__> den var lidt uheldig. men han stiller op til genvalg
<wangerin> momsemor - jeg kan købe skiver i tyskland hos billigmedien.de.
<ajenbo> askhl, +1 :)
<wangerin> pix: Ja. Jeg kende ham ;-)
<pixiarvai__> der er næppe nogle imod, så skal vi tage det som sidste afstemning nu ?
<Momsemor> Hvad gør vi med revisoren? Skal der en ekstraordinær generalforsamling til?
<buddig> !
<Momsemor> kom bare, buddig
<askhl> vi "vedtager" noget nu, og så vedtager vi det endeligt til næste møde.  Virker det? :)
<pixiarvai__> +1
<Momsemor> Det kommer vel an på, hvad der står i vedtægterne
<wangerin> Det skulle der ikke være noget problem i. Vi har tilsagn fra ham ;-)
<buddig> Når ingen af os huskede revisoren, må det være udtryk for at der ikke er ønske om ændring.
<Momsemor> generalforsamlingen er jo reelt slut
<buddig> Tak for et godt møde og god mødeledelse...
<nicky441> Mon ikke at vi kan beslutte det på det næste møde?
<ajenbo> +1
<pixiarvai__> vi smider det på næste møde, så er det helt efter bogen, og det ændre alligevel ikke noget for selve regnskabet
<pixiarvai__> +1
<Momsemor>  Ok, sov godt ;-)
<nicky441> Præcis :)
<pixiarvai__> godnat ... det var da et af de lange møder denne gang
<nicky441> Indeed, næsten 3 timer
<wangerin> momsemor: billigmedie skal ha 89kr for 25 guld-farvede dvd medier til lightscribe ;-)
<wangerin> http://www.billigmedien.de/index.php?page=search&find=lightscribe
<wangerin> momsemor: Jeg kan printe en vilkårlig label - vi vil selv ha lavet noget med måde alslug- og ubuntu-informationer til de skiver vi uddeler
<pixiarvai__> hvis at i kan lave cd'erne billigere selv, ift. den pris vi ellers skal betale for at betsille dem hjem, så syntes jeg at i skal undersøge det, og vende tilbage til mig med en pris.
<ajenbo> Det er billigt :)
<wangerin> Hvis ikke der er tidspres, kan jeg hente dem. Jeg er løbende i Flensborg, og har måske også en mulighed for at få dem transporteret til Århus. Evt leveret til en billig pris.
<pixiarvai__> og labels til dem vil vi også dække (det går ind under "Indkøb af cd'er" ift budgetet)
<ajenbo> wangerin, hvis du kan nå det inden 2 månder tror jeg stadig du er i rimelig tid.
<wangerin> Der skal ikke label på dem. der brændes en label direkte på skiven.
<pixiarvai__> ahh ok
<pixiarvai__> Ubuntu fylder over 700mb nu (mener jeg da), så det er vel 4,7gb skiver i kigger på ?
<wangerin> jeg er ved at laven en robot som kan brænde skiverne automatisk. I version 1.0 skal jeg vende skiverne, resten klarer den selv. Putter skiven i brænderen, og brænder indhold på den. (Så skal jeg vende den) brænder label, fjerne skiven, og starter forfra med næste skive ;-)
<pixiarvai__> :D
<pixiarvai__> hvor mange kan i ca bruge om året ?
<wangerin> Jeg laver noget webinterface, hvor vi/I kan vælge hvike isoer I vil ha brændt, og med hvilke labels I vil ha puttet på.
<pixiarvai__> super
<wangerin> Så kan jeg samtidig lave noget optælling af hvor mange skiver der er brugt til ubuntudk. så kan det vist ikke blive nemmere.
<pixiarvai__> jeg vil så sætte pris på at, de ikke bliver sent enkeltvist, som vi gjorte det sidste år .. det kostede en formue i porto
<wangerin> Vi bruger primært lubuntu, så vi kan klare os med cd'er, men ubuntu er dvd ;-)
<wangerin> Jeg ser lige hvad jeg kan lave. Robotten er ikke klar endnu, men er på vej. 
<pixiarvai__> skal i have et acontobeløb nu, så i ikke skal ligge ud?
<wangerin> Vi ser lige hvad der er af muligheder. Jeg har en stak skiver stående, så det er ikke akut.
<pixiarvai__> super
<wangerin> Hvad skal vi ha a embalage? Brændingen bør ske fra en cakebox, men noget indpakning ville være fint ;-)
<wangerin> Skal der skydes efter en juvel-case eller en kuvert? - løse skiver er ikke optimale.
<pixiarvai__> hvad er billigst ;)
<wangerin> Nok kuverter, men også det mest besværlige ;-) Jeg ser hvad der kan gøres.
<pixiarvai__> og nu vil jeg også i seng. vi ses
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-05-26
<wangerin> G'day dudes
<Christian_Arvai> godaften
<wangerin> G'day dudes
<Zilvador> Godaften.
<Zilvador> sbc, vil du køre denne? "/chanserv TOPIC #ubuntu-dk-moede Generalforsamling mandag d. 26. maj 2014 kl. 20 | Se http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17893 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/"
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: Generalforsamling mandag d. 26. maj 2014 kl. 20 | Se http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17893 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> Godaften. Jeg bliver måske 10-15 min forsinket til mødet.
<sbc> Stiller op til hvad der giver mening, hvis I går i gang med valg osv.
<sbc> Håber at være her hurtigt :)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Vi venter nok på formanden :)
<nicky> Jamen godaften til folket :)
<Zilvador> Godaften :)
<wangerin> aften
<Zilvador> Godaften wangerin 
<wangerin> daws
<Zilvador> Godaften buddig 
<buddig> Godaften
<buddig> Godaften Jannie
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<Christian_Arvai> godaften
<zilvador_> Forbindelsesfejl
<wangerin> ;-)
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Godaften neglesaks 
<neglesaks> godaften zil
<Zilvador> Til dem, der ikke så det, gentager jeg lige sbc's ord fra før. Han bliver 10-15 minutter forsinket. Jeg vil foreslå, at vi venter på ham.
<Zilvador> Godaften folf
<Momsemor> Ok
<nicky> Fint med mig
<folf> (Y)
<folf> (hov, det virker vist kun på facebook ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<wangerin> folf: ja irc er text-only
<Ubuntubruger7> Godaften. Jeg gemmer mig under navnet Ubuntubruger7 i aften. Torben Helligsø her.
<Momsemor> Hej Torben :-)
<wangerin> Hvis du skriver "/nick Torben" skifter du navn til Torben.
<sbc> Godaften
<lars_t_h> godaften
<sbc> Jeg blev ikke så forsinket som jeg frygtede :)
<Momsemor> +1
<wangerin> bingo
<thelligsoe> :-)
 * lars_t_h huske mødet denne gang, skete kun fordi Google+ konstant skrev meddelser om det
<Zilvador> Godaften thelligsoe :)
<Zilvador> og lars_t_h 
<thelligsoe> Godaften!
<Zilvador> Haha...vi skal vist bruge G+ mere så
<Zilvador> Noget der er tilpas irriterende til at folk husker det :)
 * sbc leder efter en dagsorden...
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, bonus med G+ er at den for Android mobiler også sender SMSer
<lars_t_h> gratis vel at mærke
 * folf kunne ikke finde linket på G+, men kommer kun pga den invitation
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, sms'er også? Det vidste jeg ikke. Jeg får godt nok systembeskeder på min egen Android :). Endda flere, da begivenheden er oprettet på flere medier
<Zilvador> folf, Facebook? Eller mail?
<buddig> thelligsoe er du til møde i aarhus nu ?
 * Zilvador er pludselig gået i gang med at lave markedsundersøgelser
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, man skal vist nok pille i en indstilling for G+
<sbc> ok, skal vi tage en  hurtig navnerunde, før vi går "rigtigt" i gang?
<Zilvador> Godaften jarlen 
 * sbc er Søren Caspersen, fra København, formand for Foreninge :)
 * lars_t_h er Lars Tørnes Hansen. lath på forum
<sbc> jarlen, Hej Jesper
<folf> zilvador invitation på G+
<Zilvador> Navn: Daniel Ejsing-Duun, nuværende loco-kontakt for Ubuntu Danmark og bosiddende i København
<Momsemor> Jannie fra Hadsten
 * Christian_Arvai Christian Arvai, Kasser i foreningen, Admin i forum.
<thelligsoe> Ja, men det er kun Kjeld og mig, der er tilbage. De andre deltage have left the building. Og alarmen er gået i gang :-(
<thelligsoe> Torben Helligsø, Ubuntu Århus
<Zilvador> Alarm? Åh-åh
 * folf hedder Folmer Fredslund og bruger bare Ubuntu. Prøver at hjælpe lidt med oversættelser i danskgruppen.
<sbc> folf, Velkommen til :)
 * wangerin er Henning fra Sønderborg
<nicky> Nicky Thomassen, admin i forum og suppleant i bestyrelsen
<Zilvador> Ah ja...det er jeg også. Suppleant altså :)
<buddig> Henning Buddig fra Ubuntu Aarhus og Ubuntu Danmarks bestyrelse
<neglesaks> Peter Bjørn Perlsø, FOSS_hangaround igennem et par år efterhånden
<sbc> neglesaks, Hej Peter. Lang tid siden. HÃ¥ber alt godt :)
<Momsemor> NÃ¥, ja Ubuntu Randers, Favrskov og Aarhus og medlem af Ubuntu DK bestyrelse
<sbc> Er vi ved at have været hele vejen rundt? Ellers må de sidste lige give lyd.
<sbc> Vores vedtægter kan læses her: https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/
<sbc> Dagsorden for dette møde kan findes her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/771/detail/
<sbc> ... og kommer også her som tekst:
<sbc> Valg af dirigent
<sbc> Valg af referent
<sbc> Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc> Formandens beretning
<sbc> Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc> Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc> Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc> Valg af formand
<sbc> Valg af kasser
<sbc> Valg af 3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 suppleanter
<sbc> Valg af revisor
<sbc> Valg af LoCo kontakt
<sbc> Eventuelt
<sbc> Første punkt er at vi skal have valgt en dirigent:
<sbc> Valg af dirigent
<sbc> Er der nogen 'frivillige'?
 * sbc gør det gerne, hvis ingen andre vil
<Zilvador> Det er ham Søren der altså så god til :)
<nicky> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<buddig> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<wangerin> +1
<folf> +1
<sbc> mange tak :)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> Valg af referent
 * sbc kigger sig omkring...
<Zilvador> o/
<sbc> Zilvador, Du er en helt!
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> Valg af stemmetællere
<Zilvador> \o
<sbc> (Det er vist en overskuelig opgave, og vi andre skal nok hjælpe til (da alle stemmer er offentlige i kanalen).
<sbc> (jeg mener vi skal have to, der står tællere, i flertal...)
 * wangerin har gjort det før, og overlevet ;-)
<sbc> Zilvador, Du vil gerne? Det var en.
<sbc> wangerin, Super!
 * Zilvador nikker og håber på en stemmetællerkammerat
<sbc> Er folk ok med Zilvador og wangerin som stemmetællere?
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky> +1
<buddig> +1
<folf> +1
<thelligsoe> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<Zilvador> Godaften martinjo84 og Alspigen 
<martinjo84> Hey :D 
<sbc> (Og til de nye i kanelen, hvis man ønsker ordet, eller det går for hurtigt, så giv lige tegn med et "!" udråbstegn.
<lars_t_h> godaften til de nyankome
<Momsemor> Hej med jer 
<sbc> Næste punkt er:
<sbc> Formandens beretning
<sbc> ... og jeg må desværre indrømme at jeg ikke har forberedt noget.
<wangerin> Alspigen er min robot på #alslug - så er det nemmere at logge ;-)
<neglesaks> køre den på gefühl...
<Zilvador> Pyha...så er jeg mindre ked af, at hun ikke svarede på min hilsen :)
<sbc> ... vi har haft et relativt stille år. Hjemmesiden virker (og har vist fået lidt ekstra opmærksomhed på den tekniske side), og så virker det som om specielt i sønderborg og omkring århus at der sker lidt.
<sbc> det må være den meget korte beretning.
 * lars_t_h tror at wangerin er ved at køre en Turing test på os.
<sbc> Er der kommentarer ?
<lars_t_h> eller var vedat gøre det
<buddig> !
<sbc> buddig, værsgo
<Zilvador> !
<lars_t_h> !
<thelligsoe> !
<buddig> I Aarhus, Randers og hadsten er der møde hver 14. dag, hvor Jannie Torben og Kjeld er drivende kræfter. Der sker så meget, at jeg ikke kan følge med, men jeg er da i Aarhus en gang imellem.
<wangerin> !
<sbc> buddig, det lyder godt!
<buddig> ./
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo
<Zilvador> Jeg vil gerne tilføje, at vi i år er blevet gen-godkendt som Loco-forening og at der har været en del nye ideer og initiativer. Foreningen har potentiale, men mangler hænder og arbejdskraft for at kunne vokse. Vi håber på at få mange kandidater til bestyrelsen i det kommende valg :) //
<sbc> lars_t_h, værsgo
 * lars_t_h synes at det er værd at bemærke at der kommet mere aktivitet i forum.
<lars_t_h> /
<lars_t_h> /
<sbc> wangerin, værsgo
<wangerin> I Sønderborg har vi installfest 2. lørdag i hver måned, samt en linux aften ca 1½ uge senere - skiftevis i sønderborg og Aabneraa. . Når vi er i SØnderborg kommer der som regel 80-100 plakater op med reklamer for linux og ubuntu, derudover har vi været i radio als i efteråret. Så der sker lidt herned i foenden /
<Zilvador> :D
<Momsemor> pss: du sprang Torben over ;-)
<sbc> Ups.
<sbc> thelligsoe, værsgo
<sbc> thelligsoe, undskyld
<sbc> (er der andre jeg har sprunget over?)
<thelligsoe> I Århus plejer der at være omkring 10-12 deltagere. Vi taler med biblioteket om at komme med i deres publikation "mere om it" (en side til at gøre opmærksom på vi er her)
<sbc> thelligsoe, fedt!
<Zilvador> Stort bifald herfra!
<sbc> Er der andre der ønsker ordet?
 * folf synes det lyder rigtig godt!
<thelligsoe> Takken skal også gå til Kjeld og -jannie!
<buddig> !
<Momsemor> Rødmer ;-)
<sbc> buddig, værsgo
<neglesaks> FLot arbejde.
<buddig> Jeg glemte vist nogen, Blfriis er også blandt de drivende kræfter i Randers
<Momsemor> og Henning, nu vi er ved roserne
<sbc> Det kan være vi efter mødet eller under eventuelt kan tale om hvordan vi som "Ubuntu Danmark" kan hjælpe de lokale initiativer til at blive endnu vildere? Vi har jo bla. nogle penge, som måske kunne gøre gavn? Men lad os gemme den diskussion til senere :)
 * Zilvador klapper i hænderne. Flot arbejde! :)
<sbc> Er der andre der ønsker ordet til Beretningen?
<sbc> Så går vi videre til:
<sbc> Regnskabsaflæggelse
<lars_t_h> godt arbejde af afdelingerne
<sbc> Christian_Arvai, Hvad er status her?
 * sbc ved at christian kom lidt sent i gang, så jeg er ikke helt sikker på om vi har et regnskab (og et budget)...
<Christian_Arvai> jeg er eksamensramt ...
<Christian_Arvai> så jeg har ikke fået lavet dem til tiden i år.
<sbc> Kan generalforsamlingen godkende at vi udskyder regnskab og budget til næste almindelige møde?
<lars_t_h> +1
<nicky> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Zilvador> +1
<thelligsoe> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Christian_Arvai> jeg ved så at regnskabet er bedre en vi regnede med, sa udgifterne har været mindre
<neglesaks> +1
<Christian_Arvai> takker ^
<sbc> Det lyder ok. Det gør vi så.
<sbc> Christian_Arvai, Held og lykke med eksamen (i morgen?) :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Christian_Arvai> jo tak :)
<sbc> Ok, næste punkt, det er hurtigt overstået:
<sbc> Behandling af indkomne forslag
<Zilvador> Held og lykke! :)
<sbc> Der er ikke indkommet nogen forslag.
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> Det skyder vi også til næste almindelige møde...
<sbc> Valg af bestyrelse
<Christian_Arvai> yes
<sbc> Valg af formand
<sbc> Er der nogen der stiller op?
 * sbc stiller gerne op, hvis der ikke er andre kandidater...
<Christian_Arvai> +1 til sbc ;)
<lars_t_h> +1 ti lsbc
<Momsemor> +1
<buddig> +1 klapsalve
<nicky> +1 for sbc
<neglesaks> +1
<thelligsoe> +1
<lars_t_h> *sbc er det
<Zilvador> Godt at vi har dig, Søren :)
<wangerin> +1
 * sbc takker for tilliden :)
<sbc> Valg af kasser
<buddig> kasserer
<sbc> står det også skrevet forkert i vedtægterne, eller har jeg copy-pastet for hurtigt...?
<Christian_Arvai> jeg kan godt genopstille. men, skulle der værer en anden frisk ildsjæl, så giver jeg gerne staffeten videre :)
<lars_t_h> !
<sbc> lars_t_h, værsgo
<Zilvador> Godaften ajenbo
<Momsemor> Hej Anders
<sbc> ajenbo, hej Anders
<lars_t_h> Hvis Christian_Arvai  skal på Datamatiker uddaneelse næste år, vil jeg ud fra egen erfaring råde til ikke tage alt for meget arbjede der kan kollidere med eksamen og projektet arbejdet der ligger lig forud for eksamenerne
<ajenbo> Aften :)
<lars_t_h> / //
<lars_t_h> edit: til efteråret
<Christian_Arvai> helt enig, og af samme grund vil jeg gerne opfodre folk til at overveje at opstille :)
 * Zilvador har desværre aldrig været så glad for økonomi
 * neglesaks sidder allerede som kasserer andetsteds...
<sbc> Er der nogen der kunne være interesseret i at stille op som Kasserer? (jeg er sikker på at man nok skal få hjælp af Christian_Arvai og resten af bestyrelsen)
<sbc> Det lader ikke rigtig til at der er bid. Christian_Arvai, vil du tage et år mere?
 * lars_t_h er ingeniør og er ikke god til økonomi, så desværre
<neglesaks> hvor mange poster er foreningens årlige udgifter og indtægter på, ca?
<sbc> 10-20 bevægelser på kontoen, i meget runde tal.
<nicky> (er lidt tavs og prøver at gemme sig, for har ikke rigtig tid efter opstart af virksomhed)
<Christian_Arvai>  /
<martinjo84> det samme her 
<Zilvador> Velkommen SLayeRDK 
<SLayeRDK> ello
<neglesaks> Men at overtage som kasserer kræver at man overtager kontovedligeholdelse, ikke?
<neglesaks> (undskyld at jeg sådan bryder ind)
<Christian_Arvai> der er 4 gange betalinger for serveren, portoregnskab (den svinger lidt i størrelse) og så løse poster, som fx den router som vi godkendte sidste år
<sbc> neglesaks, helt i orden. Det er det vel faktisk ikke. Kontoen står faktisk stadig i mit navn, så Christian går gennem mig, når der skal betales noget. Men det kunne man jo ændre på, hvis man har mod på det.
<sbc> neglesaks, er du interesseret? :)
<lars_t_h> Christian_Arvai, der må også være en domæne betaling til DK hostmaster
<Christian_Arvai> kontoen står i sbc's navn, så det er et samarbejde med søren
<nicky> lars_t_h, det er der også
<sbc> men man kunne sagtens oprette en ny konto, hvis en kommende kasserer ville have mod på det.
<Christian_Arvai> åhh ja, men jeg kan ikke huske om det er pr 2 år . nicky ??
<nicky> Det tror jeg, men vi har jo 2 domæner. 2 sek, tjekker lige
<sbc> Men vi er måske ved at bevæge os lidt væk fra emner. Var der andre kandidater end Christian_Arvai ?
<wangerin> Det er vel bare at give den ny kasserer fuldmagt til kontoen. Det burde banken da nok kunne finde ud af.
<neglesaks> Hvis ingen andre melder sig vil jeg gerne tage tjansen. Jeg sidder allerede som kasserer i Piratpartiet Danmark.
<sbc> Aaaarrgh, Maty :)
<Zilvador> Fedt, neglesaks!
<nicky> neglesaks, fedt :)
 * Christian_Arvai peger på neglesaks :)
 * neglesaks overgiver sig
<buddig> +1
<lars_t_h> +1 til neglesaks 
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<sbc> SÃ¥ Peter er valgt som kasserer. Tillykke
<thelligsoe> +1
<nicky> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<wangerin> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<neglesaks> ...2 timer snere..... :)
<neglesaks> Tak.
<wangerin> - der er vist ikke det store tælleri denne gang ;-)
<sbc> wangerin, nej :)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> Valg af 3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 suppleanter
<neglesaks> Jeg lover at ikek bruge alle pengene på jelly donuts.
<sbc> Har vi nogen kandidater?
<neglesaks> (sry)
<Zilvador> o/
<sbc> neglesaks, Det lyder godt. Helst heller ikke på windows licenser eller iPhones :)
<neglesaks> FORNÆRMELSE!
<lars_t_h> sbc, !
<sbc> lars_t_h, værsgo
<Christian_Arvai> øv, jeg regnede ellers lige med at snige en licens på W-office ind i regnskabet ;)
 * lars_t_h vil godt mig som suppleant
<Momsemor> Vil godt stille op igen
<sbc> så det var tre :)
<thelligsoe> Hvad indebærer bestyrelsesarbejdet mere specifikt?
<lars_t_h> /
<sbc> thelligsoe, Det bestemmer man lidt selv, men vi forsøger at afholde de månedlige møder, og tage stilling til relevante problemstillinger. F.eks. hvis der kommer ønsker om at bruge vores penge.
<nicky> Christian_Arvai, ubuntudk skal betales til oktober, ubuntudanmark til september 2015
<sbc> lars_t_h, ønskede du ordet? Eller var det bare for at vise at du gerne vil stille op?
<sbc> ajenbo, nicky, hvad med jer? Jeg tror vist vi stadig mangler to, hvis jeg tæller rigtigt.
<lars_t_h> sbc - det var for at markere at jeg var færdig med at skrive
<thelligsoe> kunne godt være suppleant.
<sbc> super.
<sbc> Jeg er ved at msite overblikket nu...
<ajenbo> vil godt stille op som supleant (grundet mig lidt lave aktivitet niveau i sidste omgang) eller medlem.
<Zilvador> Tilføjelse: Samtidig forsøger vi at stille arrangementer på benene og finde ud af, hvordan vi kan brede budskabet om Ubuntu.
<sbc> Zilvador, lars_t_h Momsemor, thelligsoe, ajenbo          overser jeg nogen?
<Zilvador> Det var alle
<sbc> cool - og der er fem. ajenbo og thelligsoe som suppleanter? 
<sbc> ville det opfylde alles ønsker, eller overser jeg nogen?
<wangerin> fint med mig
<lars_t_h> sbc, !
<sbc> lars_t_h, værsgo
<lars_t_h> Jeg skrev mig på som suppleant, men bestyrelsesmedlem er også ok
<lars_t_h> /
<sbc> oh, var jeg for hurtig.
<sbc> lars_t_h, Men medlem er også ok?
<lars_t_h> ja, det er fint
<lars_t_h> /
<sbc> (i det daglige arbejde plejer der ikke at være forskel på de to - begge kan ligge så meget (eller lidt) arbejde som man orker og har lyst til.)
<sbc> super. Så har vi fået valgt en bestyrelse.
 * neglesaks klapper
 * folf klapper også
<Momsemor> Takker for "valget" hi, hi
<lars_t_h> ok, sbc, takker for info - og såmå jeg jo nok heller møde op tilalle møder
<sbc> Tillykke til alle fem! Zilvador, lars_t_h, Momsemor og thelligsoe , ajenbo
<ajenbo> tak sbc :D
<thelligsoe> tak.
<lars_t_h> takker
<Zilvador> Tak :)
<Momsemor> tak ;-)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> Valg af revisor
<sbc> Har vi nogen kandidater?
 * sbc har glemt hvem der er vores nuværende revisor
<folf> Poul Erik Lauridsen 	pel 			Revisor
<wangerin> Skal jeg lige prøve at prikke til Poul?
<Zilvador> Nemlig :)
<Christian_Arvai> den kan jeg godt snuppe. det kan ikke tage så meget tid
<Momsemor> +1 til Chr
<folf> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<sbc> +1
<thelligsoe> +1
<buddig> +1
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<Zilvador> +1 :)
<sbc> wangerin, Det bliver der måske ikke brug for? :)
<nicky> +1
<neglesaks> I min erfaring er revitionen blot at man tager stikprøver på udgiftsbilag, og tjekker regnskab og kassebeholdning efter før årsmøde/gf
<neglesaks> +1
<neglesaks> damn, youre too fast
<Zilvador> Hold på hat og briller!
<sbc> Super. Næste punkt:
<Christian_Arvai> takker for tilliden
<sbc> Valg af LoCo kontakt
<sbc> Har vi nogen kandidater?
<Zilvador> Jeg stiller gerne op igen. Jeg beklager dog, at jeg ikke har udført mange af de opgaver, der tilfalder loco-kontakten, så...igen...jeg så egentlig gerne, at en person med mere overskud overtog posten, da den har en del potentiale./
 * sbc kigger sig omkring
<sbc> Det lader ikke til det.
<sbc> Zilvador, Du får den nok endnu et år :)
<sbc> Tillykke med det.
<Zilvador> :)
<buddig> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<folf> +1
<thelligsoe> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<nicky> +1
<lars_t_h> +1
<sbc> Så er vi nået til sidste punkt:
<sbc> Eventuelt
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> Er der nogen der ønsker ordet til Eventuelt ?
<ajenbo> +14
<sbc> Momsemor, værsgo
<ajenbo> ups det var lid højt :)
<Zilvador> Haha
<Momsemor> Hvad med skiver 14.04? /
<Zilvador> !
<Christian_Arvai> !
<Klaus_Rasmussen> ?
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo
<Zilvador> Sandt. Det havde jeg egentlig tænkt mig at nævne. De er ankommet. Jeg har tilbudt enkelte at sende dem og andre skal også være meget velkomne til at være modtagere. :)  /
<ajenbo> Zilvador, syndes faktisk du har klart det godt
<sbc> Christian_Arvai, værsgo
<Zilvador> ajenbo, Mange tak :)
<Christian_Arvai>  vi har et medlem som har forudbetalt for en cd med 14.04, så det skal vi lige holde styr på
<Christian_Arvai>  /
<sbc> (Zilvador, Jeg kunne godt tænke mig en håndfuld, hvis det kan lade sig gøre)
<sbc> Klaus_Rasmussen, værsgo
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hvad er der ned de skiver?
<Zilvador> !
 * lars_t_h deler gerne ud i på VestFyn (Middelfart Kommune)
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo
<Klaus_Rasmussen> østfyn her
<nicky> Jeg er desværre nødt til at smutte, men tak for mødet og tillykke til de valgte
<Zilvador> Canonical tilbyder godkendte loco-foreninger, såsom Foreningen af danske Ubuntubrugere, at modtage DVD'er med den nyeste LTS af Ubuntu i både desktop- og server-udgaven
<Klaus_Rasmussen> nyborg
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Vi modtog de nyeste for omkring et par uger siden
<Zilvador> (og god aften nicky. tak for mødet)
<Zilvador>  /
<sbc> Momsemor, værsgo
<Momsemor> Vil gerne bestille 75/25 stk
 * Zilvador noterer
<sbc> Var der andre der ønskede ordet? Har jeg sprunget nogen over?
<ajenbo> !
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, en 20 stk, folk efterspørger kun Desktop
<sbc> ajenbo, værsgo
 * Zilvador skriver videre
<ajenbo> Zilvador, tror jeg tager 20-25, færdig/
<sbc> Var der andre der ønskede ordet?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> Zilvador 10 desktop
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo
<Momsemor> !
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, PB med min adresse
<Zilvador> Folk må meget gerne sende deres adresser og bestillinger i en privat besked her eller forummet eller en mail :). Så ekspederer jeg :).
<Zilvador> Tak lars_t_h! /
<sbc> Momsemor, værsgo
<Momsemor> an vi overveje, at flytte IRC møderne til sidste tirsdag/mdr, da de altid kolliderer med vores Aarhus møder?
<Momsemor> Kan
<Zilvador> +1
<sbc> Fint med mig...
<Klaus_Rasmussen> +1
<Christian_Arvai> ok med mig
<Christian_Arvai> +1
<thelligsoe> fint nok.
<Zilvador> Det ville være godt at få jer aktivt med igen :)
<lars_t_h> +1
<Zilvador> Uden at have mødet i baggrunden altså
<Momsemor> Lyder SUPER :-)
<wangerin> fint nok. Jeg har generelt ingen faste dage hvr jeg ikke kan, så bare det kommer i kalenderen ;-)
<folf> Tirsdag kan jeg ikke. Men det gør nok ikke så meget ;-)
<ajenbo> +1
<martinjo84> +1
<ajenbo> Er ofte mere travlt på arbejde om mandagen så faktisk en fordel for mig
<sbc> Så vi flytter de månedlige møder til tirsdag aften. Stadig kl. 20.. Næste møde må blive tirsdag d. 24. juni?
<Zilvador> !
<sbc> Zilvador, værsgo
<Zilvador> Jeg tænker, at vi lige kunne mærke stemningen for at finde en hverdag, hvor alle de tilstedeværende kunne. Momsemor, hvilke dage holder I møde? Mandag og torsdag? /
<Momsemor> Mandag, onsdag og torsdag
<Zilvador> Aha...så bliver det nok tirsdag :)
<sbc> ... og fredag er nok generelt dum til møder. Så er tirsdag god :)
<Zilvador> Ingen yderligere kommentarer.
<Momsemor> Ja, vi holder mange Ubuntu møder her i Jylland ;-)
<neglesaks> FLere punkter for gf?
<sbc> Jeg tror jeg vil takke for god ro og orden og sige tak for i aften. Vi ses. Nyd solen :)
<sbc> neglesaks, Nej ! :)
<Momsemor> Ilm
<Zilvador> Momsemor, I er superdygtige :D
<lars_t_h> Det tog ikke så lang tid :)
<Momsemor> Vi elsker Ubuntu ;-)
<Christian_Arvai> takker for et godt møde. vi ses
<Zilvador> Selv tak for et godt møde og god aften
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC møde tirsdag d. 24. juni 2014 kl. 20 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Zilvador> Yay!
<neglesaks> Tak for et godt, hurtigt møde
<lars_t_h> Momsemor, jaaah :)
<thelligsoe> tak for i aften.
<ajenbo> tak for i aften
<folf> Tak for i aften
<folf> exit
<folf> quit
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Momsemor> Hyg og hejsa :-)
 * lars_t_h går over på #ubuntu-dk-snak kanalen nu, bye
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hej hej
<Klaus_Rasmussen> quit
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-05-26
<wangerin> Det hvar ikke mange der er online ;-)
<Momsemor> Næh, det er næsten lige så få, som ved sidste møde :-(
<Momsemor> Vi venter lige til 20.30.... det kan jo være, at folk har glemt det...
<wangerin> Det kan være vi skal reklamere lidt for de forskellige muligheder for at få et ping på folks telefoner ;-)
<Momsemor> Ja, bl.a. med Google kalenderen
<Momsemor> Jeg har lige smidt det på forsiden af Ubuntu DK
<Momsemor> Jeg tror bare, at vi glemmer dette møde.... næste IRC møde er tirsdag d. 30. juni klokken 20.00 og så håber vi, der dukker flere op ;-)
<wangerin> Ja det ser ikke ud til at der sker det store i dag
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2017-05-30
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<nicky> 'aften :-)
<Zilvador> Bum bum
<Zilvador> :)
 * sbc-laptop er kun halvt tilstede, men forsøger at læse mødelog efter møde.
<nicky> Det lyder fint :-)
<nicky> Ellers ikke det store fremmøde
<Zilvador> Godt at have dig her i hvert fald
<Momsemor> Næh, det kan da ikke være vejret, der holder folk væk :-(
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ der var nogen sidste gang, der gerne ville snakke om kanalar til at komme i kontakt med medlemmerne?
<nicky> Det har faktisk ikke rigtig regnet her i dag
<Zilvador> Jeg kan ikke lige finde referatet på hjemmesiden
<nicky> Yep, har du set oplægget?
<Momsemor> Her er koldt
<nicky> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=21518
<Zilvador> Spændende. Nu skriver vi det på forummet :). Det havde jeg ikke set, nej.
<Zilvador> Læser lige
<nicky> Jeg kan ikke finde ud af at sende til Ubuntus mailliste. Mine beskeder bliver altid nogle dage forsinket
<Momsemor> Jeg skrev lige et lille opslag på Ubuntu DK forsiden ;-)
<thelligsoe> God aften. Torben fra Århus her
<Zilvador> Ja, det så jeg, Momsemor :)
<Momsemor> Hej Torben :-)
<Zilvador> Godaften Torben
<nicky> Fedt, det så jeg ikke engang. Vi eksperimenterede også med at vise nyheder i toppen af forummet, men jeg ved ikke om vi fik det op og køre
<Zilvador> Jeg synes jo, at forslaget lyder helt fint, hvis der er mulighed for at tilgå serveren hele tiden, hvis den har en rimelig oppetid og hvis der er mulighed for rimelig reaktionstid, hvis den er nede en dag :)
<nicky> Tjek, tjek og tjek. Sidst jeg kørte en server i stabil drift var den online i over et år før jeg genstartede første gang. Den server jeg stiller til rådighed er lige overgået til stabil drift. Og Anders får selvfølgelig adgang til den
<Momsemor> Lyder super...
<Zilvador> Super
<Zilvador> Og hypotetisk...hvad sker der, hvis serveren går ned, mens du er på ferie?
<nicky> Ferie... Det ville være rart, men jeg forstår godt spørgsmålet :-) Som sagt, Anders har adgang, ikke kun til hjemmesiden på serveren, men til sudo. Så han kan justere den, genstarte den osv.
<Momsemor> Er der UPS på?
<Zilvador> Ferie...det kan jo ske, den slags :)
<Zilvador> Og er der andre, der fysisk har adgang til serveren?
<nicky> Serveren står i et datacenter hvor forholdene er de samme som dem foreningen har nu
<Zilvador> Fornemt...var det IX?
<Momsemor> Aha, så det er ikke din egen server
<Zilvador> Interxion, mener jeg
<nicky> Og datacenteret tager sig af den fysiske drift, for det giver bedre kvalitet.
<nicky> Nej, det er GleSYS i Sverige
<Zilvador> Aha..super
<Momsemor> Ok
<Zilvador> Så hvis du er væk, kan man kontakte dem...igen hypotetisk :)
<nicky> Det ved jeg ikke
<nicky> Men igen, jeg forstår godt hvad du spørger om :-)
<nicky> Som det er nu er jeg vist også den eneste der står for kontakten med datacenteret på foreningens vejene
<Zilvador> Det burde vel være en del af aftalen :). Men ærligt talt...så ved jeg jo heller ikke, om vi kan det med serveren, vi har i dag.
<nicky> Det burde vi nok finde ud af, for ligemeget hvor forummet er bør vi være 2 med fuld adgang
<Momsemor> Lyder fornuftigt
<Zilvador> Jep...men igen, jeg tænker lige så meget fysisk som administrativ adgang :)
<nicky> Men jeg ved ikke om Anders og Christian har adgang i dag
<Zilvador> Men du skriver også, at I har snakket om det i moderatorgruppen...så såfremt vi lige overvejer det med sådan en nødsituation...om ikke andet for bare at tænke over, hvad vi ville gøre...så synes jeg, at det kunne være super fint at rykke serveren til din maskine :)
<Momsemor> Ret mig, hvis jeg tager fejl, men hvis man køber serverplads, så har man vel ikke fysisk adgang, eller?
<Zilvador> Ikke nødvendigvis...men så kan man få en datacentergut til at gøre noget ved serveren, hvis der er problemer
<Zilvador> Jeg antager naturligvis, at det er en fysisk server. Hvis den er virtuel, kan det være ligemeget.
<Momsemor> Ja, det er vel det man betaler for og så sikkerhed/backup
<Zilvador> Nemlig. Hvis vi har det, er det jo luksus.
<nicky> Jeg får lige fundet en løsning på adgang med Anders
<nicky> Det burde vu nok have haft løst for 2 år siden da vi begyndte at hoste selv
<Zilvador> Helt enig :). Og det er slet ikke for at være besværlig. Jeg har bare ikke før været indblandet i, hvordan vi hoster maskinen, så jeg stiller bare spørgsmål.
<Zilvador> Nu arbejder jeg tilfældigvis med netop dette til dagligt, så jeg er lidt interesseret :)
<Zilvador> Og angående maillisten ville jeg ikke have noget imod at moderere
<nicky> Det er helt i orden :-) Jeg er nok også lidt træg i dag, for jeg har lavet momsregnskab hele dagen. Det er en af glæderne ved egen virksomhed
<Momsemor> Føj :-(
<Zilvador> Uf...jeg forstår. Vi skal nok være forsigtige med dig :)
<nicky> Serveren er iøvrigt visualiseret ligesom foreningens er det nu, det er bare med VMWare platformen og så FreeBSD i stedet for Ubuntu. P.t. har jeg ikke brug for egen hardware, for der er kun en håndfuld hjemmesider og e-mail på den
<nicky> Og jeg takker for tilbuddet med at modere e-mail. Jeg skal nok sige til når det er oppe og køre så
<Zilvador> Aha...så trækker jeg alle mine spørgsmål om fysisk adgang tilbage :). Jeg antager, at administratorerne af VMware-platformen har styr på oppetiden
<Zilvador> Så er der vel ikke noget til hinder for at flytte serveren...såfremt moderatorerne ellers er trygge ved FreeBSD?
<nicky> Det plejer at fungere rigtig godt. Firmaet har været hos dem siden 2012, og som sagt, det ene år kørte serveren helt uden genstart eller nedetid eller nogen andre problemer
<nicky> Nej, der burde ikke være noget i vejen for at skifte, og hverken Anders eller Christian har nævnt BSD-delen :-)
<Zilvador> Uden genstart...så blev den heller ikke sikkerhedsopdateret? :)
<nicky> Heh, både og. Jeg kunne ikke tage den patchede kernel i brug, for det kræver en genstart, men resten af softwaren blev holdt opdateret. Og det var også derfor den "kun" fik lov og køre 1 år
<Zilvador> Ah super. Så det var planlagt genstart efter et år, lyder det til? :)
<nicky> Ubuntu'en som vi bruger nu bliver genstartet mindst 1 gang om måneden. Og ja, den ville sikkert stadig køre i dag hvis ikke jeg havde genstartet den. Det er den anden af serverne som står for backup
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ er det jo helt perfekt!
<Zilvador> Ja, månedsvise opdateringer er vist normen...men det bestemmer man jo selv :)
<Zilvador> Jeg er for
<nicky> Yep, daglig backup af filer og database
<nicky> Jeg er også for :-)
<Zilvador> Super :). Så er der vist flertal blandt de aktive mødedeltagere...hehe
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg mindes nu stadig, at der var nogen, der ville snakke om hvad vi bruger ubuntu-nyhedslisten og andre kanaler til at nå medlemmer til sidste gang
<Zilvador> Men jeg har ikke loggen eller referatet hos mig på denne computer.
<nicky> Jeg må indrømme at jeg ikke rigtig kan huske det
<nicky> Men burde vi ikke samle alle kanaler under ét, og så udgive nyheder med udgangspunkt i en af kanalerne? Hvis vi fx får et nyhedsbrev til e-mail en eller andet dag, så kunne vi skrive en af historierne derfra på FB, G+ og den andre
<Momsemor> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/04/25/%23ubuntu-dk-moede.html
<Zilvador> Momsemor, tak! Jeg var overbeist om, at vi slet ikke var på irclogs længere. Jeg forsøgte at finde kanalen derinde nogle gange, men den var blevet helt væk efter vi mistede botten. Godt at se, at vi er tilbage :)
<Momsemor> Den fik jeg på vores mailingliste: ubuntu-dk@lists.ubuntu.com
<Zilvador> Super. Det var Christian, der kom med spørgsmålet sidste gang
<Zilvador> Momsemor, hvad mener du?
<Momsemor> Mailen kom fra Søren med Referat af generalforsamling + loggen
<Zilvador> nicky, jeg tror, at det ville være godt at have en liste til mødeindkaldelser og en til nyhedsbreve.
<Zilvador> Super. Jeg har nemlig ikke mailen her, så kunne ikke se den
<Zilvador> Jeg tror sidste gang, at vi blev enige om, at alle launchpad-medlemmer godt kan tåle at få nyhedsbreve højst en gang om måneden...og så kan de skrive sig op til møder...eller tilsvarende
<nicky> Og andre ville måske også være interesseret i at følge med i sådan en nyhedsliste
<Zilvador> Hvis de er, ville de vel også være interesseret i at være medlem af Foreningen af danske Ubuntubrugere...altså at melde sig ind i Launchpad-gruppen :)
<nicky> Se det ville være et godt mål at arbejde hen imod med vores kommunikation :-)
<Momsemor> Hvad havde I tænkt jer skulle stå i sådan en nyhedsmail og hvem skulle sende den ud?
<nicky> De gange vi har vendt det har vi snakket om at have struktur hvor der både er lidt nyheder indenfor Ubuntu (husk nu et den nye Ubuntu snart kommer), noget fra den sidste måned på forummet (et godt spørgsmål + svar) og så påmindelser om møder og den slags
<Zilvador> Det ville være super godt, synes jeg
<nicky> Hvem er et lidt bedre spørgsmål :-) Forhåbenligt er vi flere der kan samle indhold, og så skal jeg nok sammensætte den og sende den i starten
<Momsemor> Tænker bare, om vi virkelig har nok "nyheder", at fylde i hver måned
<nicky> Jeg tror ikke at sådan en mail behøver at være lang eller uddybbende, den skal bare kunne holde brugernes interesse i Ubuntu og foreningen
<nicky> SÃ¥ de ikke glemmer os ;-)
<Momsemor> Mener bare, at det skulle helst være spændende, men lad os prøve ;-)
<nicky> Helt enig. Er den kedelig, så kommer det ikke til at virke. Men det ser vi nok ret hurtigt på tilmelding / afmedling
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Enig. Og sandt...udfordringen er oftest at holde motivationen blandt indholdsskaberne og de aktive kræfter kørende
<Zilvador> Men jeg synes, at det ville være fantastisk med sådan en nyhedsordning
<nicky> Helt enig. For det er desværre ikke meget man høre til foreningen på de "oficielle" kanaler
<nicky> officielle?
<nicky> hmm
<Zilvador> officielle, jep :)
<Zilvador> Sandt
<nicky> OK, det kan godt drille lidt hvor mange dobbelter der skal være :-)
<Zilvador> Jep. Kender det godt :)
<Zilvador> Du vil gerne løfte initiativet, hvis du kan få indholdsgivre, nicky?
<nicky> Jeg vil i hvert fald gerne prøve og se om det kunne fungere
<Momsemor> +1 
<Zilvador> Super godt
<nicky> Når forummet er flyttet, så sætter jeg Mailman op. Det er nok det bedste program til at håndtere flere lister
<Zilvador> Ja, det lød til at være en god kandidat
<Momsemor> Så hvis vi falder over noget spændende Ubuntu nyt, så sender vi det til dig
<nicky> Meget gerne :-)
<Momsemor> Forment :-)
<Momsemor> Fornemt... nu begynder jeg sgu også, ha, ha....
<nicky> MÃ¥ske vi ligefrem skulle have en koordineringsliste ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Godt. Er der mere, vi skal vende i aften? Vi mødte jo desværre ikke så beslutningsdygtige op, som man kunne ønske
<nicky> Nej, jeg tror det er det. Så må vi se hvor langt arbejdet er kommet om 4 uger
<Zilvador> Men jeg vil nu godt mene, at vi kan betragte de to forslag som vedtagne
<nicky> Helt enig
<Momsemor> Næste møde?
<Zilvador> Tja...der er jo ikke umiddelbart et nyt møde om 4 uger, med mindre nogen indkalder til det, i følge vores nye ordning :)
<Momsemor> Mon ikke Søren kalder ind, så skal jeg nok slå det op, ok?
<nicky> +1 :-)
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt :)
<Zilvador> Så ses vi næste gang
<nicky> Det gør vi. Tak for i dag
<Momsemor> Aftale, fortsat god aften til jer alle :-9
<Zilvador> Tak og i lige måde!
<thelligsoe> Tak i lige måde :-)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2018-05-29
<sbc> Zilvador, Kan du se hvem der har fjernet "topic"?
<sbc> godaften i øvrigt :)
<Zilvador> Godaften sbc :)
<Zilvador> Hmm...nej, det tror jeg ikke
<Zilvador> Der er vel ikke en log for kanalen? Når andre ikke er på
<Zilvador> Bortset fra den store på irclogs-siden selvfølgelig
<sbc> Zilvador, hmm, og den log er bøvlet, for man skal klikke fra dag til dag...
<sbc> Det betyder nok ikke så meget.
<Zilvador> Nemlig. Ikke så brugbar
<Zilvador> Næ...bare lidt underligt
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to:  IRC møde tirsdag d. 27. marts 2018 kl. 20.00 | Generalforsamling tirsdag d. 29. maj 2018 kl. 19.00 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/M%C3%B8der | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to:  IRC møde tirsdag d. 26. juni 2018 kl. 20.00 | Generalforsamling tirsdag d. 29. maj 2018 kl. 19.00 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/M%C3%B8der | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Zilvador> Jeg ved ikke, om det er nødvendigt at sætte ubuntudanmark.dk-siden med listen over møder med i emnet :). Den bliver ikke rigtigt brugt for tiden
<sbc> Zilvador, God pointe.
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to:  IRC møde tirsdag d. 26. juni 2018 kl. 20.00 | Generalforsamling tirsdag d. 29. maj 2018 kl. 19.00 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/M%C3%B8der | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Zilvador> Wiki-siden bør nok også opdateres. Men den er da noget mere aktuel.
<Zilvador> Godaften Momsemor
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<sbc> Godaften :)
<AJenbo> Good aften ☺️
<Zilvador> G'aften :)
<AJenbo> Glad for at jeg Huskede det I tide for en gangs skyld... 
<Zilvador> Hehe
<sbc> Nå, klokken er vist ved at være 19 - lad os bare komme i gang, selvom vi ikke er så mange :)
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc>  * Valg af dirigent
<sbc>  * Valg af referent
<sbc>  * Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc>  * Formandens beretning
<sbc>  * Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc>  * Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc>  * Godkendelse af budget
<sbc>  * Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc>  - Valg af Formand (lige år)
<sbc>  - Valg af max 7 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer (2-4 i lige år) og 2 suppleanter
<sbc>  - Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc>  - Valg af LoCo-kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc>  * Eventuelt
<sbc> Lad os starte fra toppen.
<sbc>  * Valg af dirigent
 * sbc vil gerne gøre det, men overlader også gerne trygt opgaven til en anden :)
<Zilvador> Kør du bare, sbc :)
<sbc> Super - næste punkt.
<sbc>  * Valg af referent
 * sbc vil gerne gøre det, men overlader også gerne trygt opgaven til en anden :)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Jeg kan godt referere
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> Zilvador, det er fint med mig.
<sbc>  * Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc> AJenbo, Momsemor er oplagte kandidater (og det bliver nok ikke en hård opgave i dag!)
<Momsemor> Ok...
<sbc> Så går vi til:
<sbc>  * Formandens beretning
<sbc> Dette år har været meget lig de tidligere. Forummet og hjemmesiden fungerer, og der er nogle aktiviteter i lokalgrupper rundt omkring i landet (primært Jylland).
<sbc> Der blev holdt Release Party i Aarhus.
<sbc> Ellers har vi ikke haft så meget aktivitet (men vi har en masse penge, hvis nogen skulle få en god ide til aktiviteter vi kan føre ud i livet).
<sbc>  slut
<sbc> Er der kommentarer til beretningen?
<Zilvador> Meget rammende :)
<Zilvador> Vi har fået gode donationer, kan jeg se
<sbc> Zilvador, Og vi har stadig penge fra LibreOffice konferencen :)
<sbc> Nå, jeg tillader mig at gå videre, hvis der ikke er andre kommentarer.
<sbc>  * Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc> nicky er her ikke, men regnskabet kan findes her:
<sbc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/attachments/20180525/d72253ed/attachment-0001.pdf
<Zilvador> Jeg undrede mig lidt over gebyrerne. Men jeg antager, at det er for betaling
<Zilvador> Og de bør nok også regnes med i budgettet. Men det er småting :)
<AJenbo> Jeg er på fra mobilen lidt den første del af mødet så skriver nok ikke så meget før jeg er hjemme 
<sbc> Zilvador, Overførsel (eller indbetalingskort). Hvis kasserer kan og vil bruge kræfter på at finde en anden / bedre bank-aftale, så er det fint med mig. :)
<sbc> vi får også 0% i rente - men det er vist også ganske almindeligt.
<Momsemor> Tvivler på, at det bliver nemt....
<sbc> Det er i hvert fald meget arbejde / tid at ligge for relativt lille udbytte.
<Momsemor> Jep..
<sbc> Der er nok andre kampe det giver mening at tage først.
<Zilvador> Tja..har du nok ret i
<Zilvador> :)
<sbc> Er der andre kommentarer til regnskabet?
<sbc> Ellers skal jeg høre om det kan godkendes.
<sbc> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Godkendt
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc> Det er nemt. Der er ingen.
<sbc>  * Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> Samme link som før :)
<sbc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/attachments/20180525/d72253ed/attachment-0001.pdf
<sbc> Er der ændringsforslag / kommentarer til budgettet?
<Zilvador> Også godkendt herfra.
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> +1
<sbc> ok, det går hurtigt i dag :)
<sbc>  * Valg af bestyrelse
<Momsemor> Det er varmt
<AJenbo> Meget 
<Zilvador> Fordi vi er rørende enige :)
<sbc> Zilvador, og fordi vi ikke er så mange :)
<sbc>  - Valg af Formand (lige år)
 * sbc stiller gerne op igen.
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> Er der andre kandidater?
<sbc> SÃ¥ anser jeg mig selv som valgt.
<sbc>  - Valg af max 7 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer (2-4 i lige år) og 2 suppleanter
<sbc> Momsemor, AJenbo tager I en runde mere?
<Momsemor> Ok fra mig
<AJenbo> +1 du er stabil, det er en god kvalitet i en formand ☺️
<AJenbo> Jeg er klar på en runde mere 
<sbc> AJenbo, Tak :) Hvad med dig selv - vil du tage en gang mere i bestyrelsen?
<sbc> +1
<sbc> Hurra!
<sbc> Begge valgt igen :)
<Zilvador> Juhuu :)
<AJenbo> Yay 
<sbc>  - Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<Momsemor> Tak ;-)
<sbc> Nu bliver det svært - for vi er vist ikke flere mulige kandidater i kanalen...
<Zilvador> Stemmetælling er en nem omgang i år ;)
<Momsemor> ha, ha...
<sbc> Skal vi håbe at Christian vil være revisor et år mere, og ellers lade den være åben?
<sbc> Eller er der andre muligheder?
<Zilvador> Måske må vi så antage, at Christian kan fortsætte
<sbc> Jeg prøver at sende ham en mail efterfølgende, og tilbyde ham jobbet, hvis det er ok med jer?
<Momsemor> Mon ikke han godt vil det - han har ikke sagt andet
<AJenbo> Ellers må han råbe op og så kan vi se på hvad vi kan gøre 
<Zilvador> Det er fint
<Zilvador> Jeg har et spørgsmål til bestyrelsesvalget
<sbc> Zilvador, Ja, endelig.
<Zilvador> Betyder det så nu, at Lars er ude af bestyrelsen? Fordi han ikke mødte op til genvalg.
<Zilvador> Det må det vel gøre
<sbc> Zilvador, det vil jeg mene, ja.
<Zilvador> Fint. sådan må det være
<sbc> Zilvador, Tror du gerne han ville tage en gang mere?
<Zilvador> Det skal jeg ikke kunne sige.
<Zilvador> Det var blot for at nævne, at der sker mindst en ændring :)
<sbc> Zilvador, fint. Så skal https://github.com/soeren-b-c/UbuntuDK/blob/master/Bestyrelse.md opdateres. Men jo også med årstal, så det går nok.
<sbc> Nå, næste punkt:
<sbc>  - Valg af LoCo-kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
 * sbc kigger sig rundt efter kandidater...
<Zilvador> *begynder at fløjte*
<Zilvador> *og kigge rundt i rummet*
<Zilvador> Pjat. Jeg snupper den gerne igen :)
<Momsemor> +1
<AJenbo> Ok jeg kan godt stille op
<Zilvador> Spændende :D
<Momsemor> Hov nu kan jeg ikke følge med
<AJenbo> 😁
<sbc> Uha, spændende!
<Momsemor> Skal vi ud i kampvalg???
<Zilvador> Jeg overlader gerne posten til friske hænder :)
<sbc> AJenbo, cool, det lader til at du er valgt :)
<AJenbo> Wow sådan går det når man melder 
<Zilvador> Hæhæ
<sbc> AJenbo, tillykke
<sbc> Sidste punkt:
<sbc>  * Eventuelt
<Zilvador> Jeg videresender lige ALLE de Loco-sager, jeg har gang i. Deadline i morgen ;)
<sbc> Er der nogen der har noget til Eventuelt?
<AJenbo> Cool 😜
<Momsemor> Stemmer:  alle ensstemmigt valgt (se, det var nemt)
<sbc> Momsemor, AJenbo Tak for stemme-optælling :)
<Zilvador> Et spørgsmål
<Zilvador> Eller...forslag
<sbc> Zilvador, skyd
<Zilvador> Men det er nok til næste gang
<Zilvador> Vedtægternes paragraf 6 stk. 3
<Zilvador> "Senest 14 dage efter nyvalg til bestyrelsen afholdes konstituerende møde."
<Zilvador> Bør måske slettes :)
<Momsemor> Det kan vi vist kun på en generalforsamling?
<Zilvador> Korrekt. Mener jeg også
<Zilvador> Og det skal også varsles osv., hvis vi følger reglerne
<Zilvador> Men vi kan tage debatten nu :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Lad os skrive et ændringsforslag indenfor den næste uge, og sende det (til os selv), så kan vi få det vedtaget næste år :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Lad os det :)
<Momsemor> Så næste møde er?
<sbc> 26. juni ?
<sbc> Det bliver måske svært i sommeren.
<Zilvador> Vel kun hvis der indkaldes
<Zilvador> Hvis der er en dagsorden
<sbc> Hvis der ikke er noget at mødes om giver det ikke mening. jeg indkalder til slut august eller september, og så håber vi på AKTIVITET!
<Momsemor> Jeg synes i hvert fald, at vi skal springe juli over..
<sbc> ja, lad os det, Momsemor 
<sbc> Hvis der ikke er andet, så vil jeg smutte igen.
<Zilvador> Hvor ønsker vi referatet?
<sbc> Vi "ses" online - om ikke andet efter sommeren :)
<sbc> mail-listen (og måske også forumet)
<Zilvador> Javel
 * sbc er gammeldags og kan godt lide e-mails :)
<Zilvador> :)
<Momsemor> Tak for god ro og orden - det skal man vist "sige" og hav en dejlig sommer :-)
<Zilvador> Tak og i lige måde!
<sbc> Momsemor, Det er godt du husker det.
<AJenbo> Tak 
<sbc> Fortsat god aften!
<AJenbo> Jeg nåede ikke engang hjem 😁
<Zilvador> :D
<Zilvador> Vi er effektive
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2020-05-26
<buddig> Godaften her. 🌹🍹
<sbc> hej buddig . Jeg tror ikke der sker noget i aften, men jeg er ikke sikker?
<sbc> nyder du det gode vejr?
<buddig> Ja, men jeg er blevet bekendt med, at jeg skal på arbejde i morgen, det bliver hårdt - og godt. 🛹 
<buddig> Det var vist det for i aften. ses senere...
